# Raptor-3 using Luminus SST-90



## nanotech17 (Aug 5, 2009)

can anybody confirm it?
it looks like JB M1X.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 5, 2009)

where did you hear/see that??


----------



## jgraham15 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 5, 2009)

i'm in the office connected via a proxy so uploading a photo is prohibited :sick2:


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 5, 2009)

nanotech17 said:


> i'm in the office connected via a proxy so uploading a photo is prohibited :sick2:


send me a link by PM?


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 5, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> send me a link by PM?



PM sent


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 5, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> send me a link by PM?


+1 for me please


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 5, 2009)

If they are going to use a SST-90 they must not be driving it hard because it would fry it self in a light that size - I have a SST-90 emitter and they are really hot and need a really big heat sink - also IMO this light will be a WOF because of the small reflector and big light source.








.


----------



## TAIGERSX (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 5, 2009)

TAIGERSX said:


>



you like me are terminal


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow!

That looks interesting to me!

Where is this information from??


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 5, 2009)

TAIGERSX said:


>


+1

3x18650 or 2x18650 body please


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

According to megatorch it will be a 3x 18650 in parallel config.


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 6, 2009)

I just got a PM from one of the custom builders here regarding these SST-90 LED's.

On direct drive in a 1D Mag hosts and the best heatsinking possible he got up to 9A of current.....with a single cell IMR 18650:twothumbs:twothumbs


He said the solder melted and the LED came off Now, that is hot, hot, hot, hot, hot,...He is trying to find a solder that will not melt at such high temperatures and a way to keep the current at 5A stable or 9A without melting the solder.

Did I mention the turn-on lumens are over 1400 as measured in a MrGman built and calibrated IS Sphere


bigchels


----------



## GoingGear.com (Aug 6, 2009)

WOW, that looks amazing. Jetbeam is really knocking it out of the park these days.


----------



## berry580 (Aug 6, 2009)

wow!! really looking forward to that!


----------



## I came to the light... (Aug 6, 2009)

I wonder, is the 1000 lumen rating bulb or torch? If it is bulb, they aren't adding much over the M1X.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 6, 2009)

I came to the light... said:


> I wonder, is the 1000 lumen rating bulb or torch? If it is bulb, they aren't adding much over the M1X.



They quoted 400 OTF or 700 led lumens for the M1-X, so if its an OTF rating, its adding 600 lumens. If its emitter ratings, its adding 300 lumens.

That's not too shabby either way!


----------



## Patriot (Aug 6, 2009)

Go JetBeam! :twothumbs


----------



## 276 (Aug 6, 2009)

I was just about to go to sleep and that photo just woke me up!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 6, 2009)

Is there any confirmation that it's using an SST 90? or are we just assuming that the 1000+ lumens implies it? 

It could be an osram chip. Also imho an SST 90 isn't the best choice for a 1000 lumen light, the SST 50 might be a better idea. I thought the 90 reaches a theoretical ~2400 emitter lumens when driven @ ~9A.

Hope they're fixing up the UI as the RRT2 was kinda weird with the strobe being before "low". Here's hoping for an IBS programmable selector ring.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 6, 2009)

No confirmation yet as far as I can see.

However regarding the drive levels, its much more efficient not to drive an led to its full spec. and far less heat is produced.

So I wouldn't say that the SST-90 isn't a good choice for a 1000 lumen light. It might be a very good choice.




PhantomPhoton said:


> Is there any confirmation that it's using an SST 90? or are we just assuming that the 1000+ lumens implies it?
> 
> It could be an osram chip. Also imho an SST 90 isn't the best choice for a 1000 lumen light, the SST 50 might be a better idea. I thought the 90 reaches a theoretical ~2400 emitter lumens when driven @ ~9A.
> 
> Hope they're fixing up the UI as the RRT2 was kinda weird with the strobe being before "low". Here's hoping for an IBS programmable selector ring.


----------



## jgraham15 (Aug 6, 2009)

jgraham15 said:


>




 





I sure hope it turns out better than the RRT-2 did though.


----------



## problemchild200 (Aug 6, 2009)

4. В начале июня планируется выпуск фонаря Raptor-3 на МС-Е формфактора 3х18650 (будет с диаметром тела 40мм, где три аккумулятора расположены параллельно).​ In early June, is scheduled to release the lamp *Raptor-3 MC-E *3h18650 form (to be with a diameter of 40mm body, where three parallel battery).


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are some real out the front numbers as tested by Nailbender using MrGman's IS Sphere:


Details are vague because the Mag builds are still being perfected. 

Using a 1D Mag hosts, 18650 cell, and UCL lens.

SST-90 at 9A = a peak instant reading of 1455 out the front lumens. That is 37 plus watts of power to get a instant reading of 1455 lumens. 

SST-90 at a bit over 5A with same set-up = 1107 turn on lumens and 750 after 3 minutes.. This is 21 plus watts for the 750~1100 lumens.

I am commissioning a SST-90 build and I am waiting for the little hickups to be fixed...I will update with a review when I get it, but don't expect 2000 lumens out the front from these SST-90 LED's yet.


Does anyone know what the Raptor 3 is being driven at???????????


----------



## Patriot (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info bigchelish. 9A is really sending some juice to the LED. It's funny that we're now talking about amp figures that were once associated with incans. I didn't think we'd see 2000 lumens from the sst-90 just yet either, due to thermal issues, but it's quite a jump from the P7 and MC-E isn't it.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

SST-90 in Raptor's body =* FAIL*


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 6, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I didn't think we'd see 2000 lumens from the sst-90 just yet either, due to thermal issues, but it's quite a jump from the P7 and MC-E isn't it.


Brightness jump, not efficiency. It's quite important detail. Especially when it gets so dimm after a few minutes:


bigchelis said:


> SST-90 at a bit over 5A with same set-up = 1107 turn on lumens and 750 after 3 minutes.. This is 21 plus watts for the 750~1100 lumens.


----------



## bexamous (Aug 6, 2009)

"Brightness jump, not efficiency. It's quite important detail. Especially when it gets so dimm after a few minutes:"

Thats why it has 3 18650 batteries . And that drop is DD off a single battery. Not comparable to regulated output with 3x the capacity.

Really SST90 is not an improvment in efficiency, but it does increase output and hopefully improves the beam pattern vs current multidie lights. LegionII w/SST90 could be perfect but considering all the problems with LegionII I'm not getting my hopes up. Eagletac w/ 3 R2's is awesome but I'm not so happy about the UI / body design.

Raptor-3 + P7/MC-E + ugly beam or little throw = huge fail
Raptor-3 + P7/MC-E + good beam + lots throw = huge win
Raptor-3 + SST-90 + good beam + lots throw = epic win


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 6, 2009)

MC-E has more tendency to create donut hole (Legion II, Jetbeam M1X). SSC P7 with LOP reflector has perfect beam with lots of throw (throws better tha MC-E, example - [email protected]). P7 has good beam, lots of throw, properly driven - lots of light. SST-90 can be brighter but needs much more power=much more heat and shorter runtime.


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 6, 2009)

Like most of you I love high powered lights with tons of throw.

In theory I expect that a single emitter type LED with a potential 1000 plus real out the front lumens will throw more than a R2 200 emitter lumen light.

I asked Nailbender if he can tell me details regarding the beam shape of the SST-90. I want to know if it will throw like an R2 or have MC-E type beam.

He is still working on finalizing certain details on it and it appears that eventhough it is a single emitter type of light it has beam shape of a Quad emitter:mecry:

Nailbender said, that the mere fact that it can deliver over 1000 plus lumens sends the light far. He has an Aspheric R2 MG lens Mag build and I know the throw on that and if it throws like that prior to him sending me a SST-90 Mag build I know I got a throw light with 1000 potential lumens.


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 6, 2009)

SST-90 won't throw better than XR-E, single emitter won't help because it's huuuge! The most important thing is emitting area which is at least as big as in P7/MC-E. Besides it has small lens which magnifies chip and make it even harder to focus for throw.


----------



## chef4850 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have seen that the "release date" should be in June? Does anyone know if this is true? I hope not that is a really long wait. Especially for the light I have been waiting for!!! Go Jetbeam!!! I hope the release is sooner than that. If anyone has a conformed release date would be great.:thumbsup: As I do not think I can wait for almost a year.:devil:


----------



## funder (Aug 7, 2009)

The emitter is SST-50, this prototype is shown in a outdoor show:







http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=090804232018a82af85f549f79.jpg

http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=0908042316496f33d7a7f06ea61.jpg


----------



## Daylo (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the additional info & pics funder. :twothumbs Did you get to handle the light at all? Any first impressions?


----------



## 9x23 (Aug 7, 2009)

chef4850 said:


> I have seen that the "release date" should be in June? Does anyone know if this is true? I hope not that is a really long wait. Especially for the light I have been waiting for!!! Go Jetbeam!!! I hope the release is sooner than that. If anyone has a conformed release date would be great.:thumbsup: As I do not think I can wait for almost a year.:devil:



chef,

Welcome to CPF!

I *think* that June originally meant June 2009, about 2 months ago! Given the fast paced development of LED technology in recent years I'm not sure if any company can plan to deliver a product that far ahead with all of the constant improvements to LEDs. At least, I don't think it would be prudent to do so! Besides, it seems like Jetbeam moves quickly in the design of their products and I am definitely looking forward to seeing this one too.

9x23


----------



## problemchild200 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jan 09 date on pics. Seems they should be out by now I mean its 8 months later. Whats taking 8 months? Looks like a tk40 with a bigger led.




funder said:


> The emitter is SST-50, this prototype is shown in a outdoor show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jgraham15 (Aug 7, 2009)

*funder's pictures (posted with his permission) Thank you funder!!!!* :twothumbs:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great.

But what is wrong with the switch?


----------



## TAIGERSX (Aug 8, 2009)

problemchild200 said:


> Jan 09 date on pics. Seems they should be out by now I mean its 8 months later. Whats taking 8 months? Looks like a tk40 with a bigger led.


 
Remember in Asia, they used the format DAY -MONTH - YEAR. In other words , these pictures were taken in  01 - August - 2009 . NOT January -08 -2009. Furthermore, there pics were taken at the shot show in Asia on that day too.


----------



## bexamous (Aug 8, 2009)

This thing looks like a beast.


----------



## chef4850 (Aug 8, 2009)

anybody an idea as far as the weight? I have the UF 2088 light (great light IMOP) and it would probally the max weight. Anyone know how the raptor -3 will compare? Thanks chef


----------



## chef4850 (Aug 11, 2009)

has anyone heard anything more about this light? It is just too interesting especially when it is comming from jetbeam. Thanks to everyone for all your information. You have always helped me spend my $ more wisley!lovecpf


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 11, 2009)

If they can get a high flux bin, 1000 lumens is possible with the SST-50.
This is a weaponlight so the plug on the right is for a remote switch which is what you would normally use with it. The other switch button is for backup or other applications.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking at the LED and refector, it ought to have a wonderfully smooth beam!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 12, 2009)

I want beamshots!


----------



## berry580 (Aug 12, 2009)

the Rapter-3 looks WAY better than the TK40!


----------



## Bushman5 (Aug 12, 2009)

im not seeing any info on Jetbeams website...... :shrug:

when are these coming out for sale


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 12, 2009)

now jb has a competitor


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep, let the SST battles commence!
I'll be putting my money into a *fully* regulated single (or possibly side-by-side double) 18650 model.
The Raptor 3 looks like quite the beast. Cant wait to see beamshots once they hit the markets.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Aug 12, 2009)

Don't forget this is just a prototype...

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

I do hope it makes it to production though. They've apparently got a working example now so that's a big step toward bringing it to market. As long as it has thermal protection which allows the light to step down or shut off according to its temperature, I don't see any reason why this shouldn't be brought to market.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Aug 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I do hope it makes it to production though. They've apparently got a working example now so that's a big step toward bringing it to market. As long as it has thermal protection which allows the light to step down or shut off according to its temperature, I don't see any reason why this shouldn't be brought to market.



Correct...just keep in mind that there may or may not be changes made to the final production version.

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## jtrucktools34 (Aug 13, 2009)

WOW!

:thumbsup:

That looks expensive though!


----------



## chef4850 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Flavio just purly based on your limited comments maybe you know a little more than you are letting on. Are you holding something back from us?


----------



## berry580 (Aug 13, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Don't forget this is just a prototype...
> 
> Regards,
> Flavio
> BugoutGearUSA.com


they've made it already, as if JB would redesign the whole thing. Not like they have unlimited resource to waste.

I doubt they'll make any significant changes that we could see which would also disappoint us......
Your tricks don't worth on me! =P


----------



## Daylo (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd hate for this thread to fall through the cracks. Any new info anyone?


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Tora (Aug 20, 2009)

I too, am waiting. I must have the brightest for work...I am just that way.


----------



## Bushman5 (Aug 20, 2009)

still not seeing this light anywhere for sale?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 21, 2009)

It's still only a prototype


----------



## Tora (Aug 31, 2009)

This seems so promising! I would love to have it. Any more info on any release date?


----------



## berry580 (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## amigafan2003 (Sep 7, 2009)

Look like a cool light - could be the addition I need to compliment my "being delivered" Romisen RC-N3 Q5 II and Fenix TA30.

OMG - it's started - you guys did warm me!


----------



## Illum (Sep 7, 2009)

GoingGear.com said:


> WOW, that looks amazing. Jetbeam is really knocking it out of the park these days.



if you look over at the "show your jetbeams" thread you'll notice they are looking more and more like surefires...kinda reminds you of the days when we were trying to figure out if vital gear was part of surefire eh


----------



## chef4850 (Sep 14, 2009)

anymore info on this light comming out? Really interested in this and being a jetbeam makes it that much better. :naughty:


----------



## GoingGear.com (Sep 14, 2009)

chef4850 said:


> anymore info on this light comming out? Really interested in this and being a jetbeam makes it that much better. :naughty:



There is no date set yet.


----------



## JeffInChi (Sep 19, 2009)

looks good


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe the SST-90 is something we should be looking at for house lights rather than flaslight.
1400 lumens is in some of the halogen lamp ranges. Getting that with 20 to 30 watts is pretty good I think. Not sure how the heat issue will work but this could be something interesting. The multi 5mm LED houselights are actually getting decnet, just picked one up from costco.


----------



## chef4850 (Sep 21, 2009)

come on jetbeam when is this light comming out? I need it now!


----------



## Tora (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone have an inside track to Jetbeam? Maybe to a dealer that has an idea about release dates or even if a decision has been made to manufacture them?:candle:


----------



## chef4850 (Oct 3, 2009)

Flavio is the only one to "really" know what is going on. We have all asked him with no "clear" idea as to when it is supposed to come out.

Chef


----------



## chef4850 (Oct 4, 2009)

back to the top


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 4, 2009)

I would really like one that I could mount on my ATV  That one looks a little heavy for my AR15 though. But damn I bet it works well for picking off critters late at night. I also hope it makes it to production, picatinny mount and all.

ATV's have limited capacity for power but more than flashlights, HID's are cheap, but hard to find in a compact package with alot of efficiency and Good electronics that can take a beating for under $400. Current LED lightbars are getting better, but are not quite up to where I would like them to be. This seems like a great candidate for an application that would have active cooling (motion) requires high efficieny and durability


----------



## jtrucktools34 (Oct 8, 2009)

Tora said:


> Anyone have an inside track to Jetbeam? Maybe to a dealer that has an idea about release dates or even if a decision has been made to manufacture them?:candle:


 

I am quite sure they have decided to manufacture them but that is all the info that has been available. Check out Flavio's comment in this thread over in the marketplace...

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=199972


----------



## chef4850 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Flavio any word on these. 
I will not tell anyone if you let me know.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 18, 2009)

Bump for updates!


----------



## chef4850 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been following this thread although there is very little info anywhere. I e-mailed Jetbeam and acctually recieved a response.

*"Thanks for your kind e-mail and support of Jetbeam as always and YES the RRT-3 is under development and you can purchase one when they are avaiable".*

Doesn't sound like much but at lease they confirmed it being produced. 

Chef


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 19, 2009)

The delay might be related to a supply problem with the top bin of SST-90 emitter. This would also explain the delay with the Olight K90 and also why the main CPF dealers have not been able to get hold of top bins in large quantities over on the MP.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 19, 2009)

Its also possible that the delay may be due to the practical difficulties in nailing the design so that a balance is struck between output, size and heat-sinking required.

It will be no trivial matter to design a light that can produce significantly more torch lumens than the existing higher output P7 & MCE lights like the Jetbeam M1-X for example.

In order to make a visible difference, the light will probably have to be considerably larger to accomodate the heat-sinking and thermal mass required and also in order to be able to produce the kind of throw that CPFers expect using such a large emitter.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Oct 19, 2009)

Jetbeam's reply is the same info I was just going to post. It is still under development, however as soon as there is any info we will post over in the MP.

Thank you,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeamUSA.com
888-221-5498


----------



## Tora (Oct 24, 2009)

I love the Raptor - 1. I am waiting for this one. It would be a so perfect replacement for the 2088 at work. I am hoping it will hit the market before Christmas as it would be the perfect gift from me to me!

Jetbeam...I am a waitin'.....


----------



## erlon (Nov 12, 2009)

Click here...

...and here !!!


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 12, 2009)

erlon said:


> Click here...
> 
> ...and here !!!




Links state they are prohibited.


----------



## erlon (Nov 12, 2009)

Here the links are ok.

And now ?

Try...

...again !!!


----------



## black kamagong (Nov 13, 2009)

damn! thats a monster light! There goes my paycheck again:mecry:


----------



## ergotelis (Nov 13, 2009)

This looks like sst-50...Am i right?


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 13, 2009)

Either that's a SST-50, or the size of the light makes SST-90 appear puny. :laughing:


----------



## erlon (Nov 13, 2009)

By the die size and the lúmens declared in the forum that I´ve seen the pics (900 lumens) I guess it´s a SST-50.


----------



## easilyled (Nov 13, 2009)

In this exact same thread, refer to post #34.

Cpf member "funder" already stated that the information he had was that an SST-50 will be the led selected for this light.

He also added some picture links.


----------



## littlerm (Nov 20, 2009)

Jetbeam may win te Market over with this one hope they forget the twisty ring though you can't beat jet iii m with attack bezel carried it everywhere with me in Asia and felt safe as houses


----------



## headophile (Nov 20, 2009)

hope we get reviews and beamshots of these new sst lights soon in comparison to the current mce models


----------



## littlerm (Nov 21, 2009)

someone just get one already


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 21, 2009)

It's kind of hard when they aren't even made yet


----------



## Tora (Dec 4, 2009)

Can't let this thread die......I have money set aside for this one. What / When........Jetbeam....give us an idea. :candle:


----------



## berry580 (Dec 4, 2009)

given RRT-1 & 2's spectacular performance, i can understand why the RRT-3 would be considered to be highly anticipated.


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 4, 2009)

i think JB is testing the proto type for the past months to detect any real issue in real world use.
my 0.2 cents


----------



## headophile (Dec 4, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> If they are going to use a SST-90 they must not be driving it hard because it would fry it self in a light that size - I have a SST-90 emitter and they are really hot and need a really big heat sink - also IMO this light will be a WOF because of the small reflector and big light source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this light should be called rrtk-40 :nana:

:lolsign:


----------



## guiri (Dec 4, 2009)

I know they won't do it but my question is, CAN a flashlight like this be made to output something super low like a couple of lumens for looooong emergency runtimes?

If so, could I say buy one and have someone here modify the programming to do it? I mean, is this doable?

George


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 4, 2009)

guiri said:


> I know they won't do it but my question is, CAN a flashlight like this be made to output something super low like a couple of lumens for looooong emergency runtimes?


Not this one. SST-90 needs higher current because it's very inefficient below 100mA and it barely lights up under 40mA...


----------



## guiri (Dec 4, 2009)

Just my luck. Man, I want a light that's got a buttload of batteries in it that will last more than 200 hours at 2 lumens. I'll have to have one custom made I guess


----------



## berry580 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jetbeam M1X: 10 lumens for *300 hours* with 2x18650


----------



## guiri (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't want to be picky but I don't like the long bodied lights. Out of curiosity, could the M1X be made to do say 2 lumens? Just curious.

Thanks by the way


----------



## berry580 (Dec 4, 2009)

Try Quark 123^2 on low (4 lumens for 120 hours), that's like closest that I can remember

There's a trade-off between size, output and runtime.
10 lumens for over 200 hours and smaller than M1X or does not have a "long body", can't help you there.


----------



## guiri (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, I prefer FAT bodies myself. I think it looks better. Only proves one can't have it all, right? 

I've actually looked at that quark but it's ugly as hell. I like it with the turbo head but they tell me you can't get it on the regular quark, only on the tactical and the interface is too complicated for me. I'm too stupid to handle it so I'm only buying simple interface flashlights from now on AND, preferably lights that ALSO have a super low mode in case I need it for an emergency. That way which light I happen to have will help me if I say get stuck somewhere for a long time.

Another reason I like my EX10 and D10. I got rid of my Jetbeam III Pro IBS and IF I can find it, I also have a buyer for the Nitecore Extreme.

I DID just buy the TA21 with the ring. Ugly *** light but other than that, I like the ring and I also got an RRT-0 from Bugout during the black friday.

I'm hoping this trend will pick up and from reading some of the threads and seeing some of the stuff that's been coming out, it seems I might get my wish. Interfaces are getting simpler and more lights are coming out with low modes. Love it.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 5, 2009)

guiri said:


> Just my luck. Man, I want a light that's got a buttload of batteries in it that will last more than 200 hours at 2 lumens. I'll have to have one custom made I guess



The best one is likely going to be a Quark with 18650 tube. With 2xAA it claims 300 hours on the lowest setting. Toss in a high capacity 18650 and you're going to extend that even further.


----------



## guiri (Dec 5, 2009)

Can you show me which one you're talking about? Picture with the tube and can you put turbo head on it (IF you get the regular one). Also, it says 30 days runtime in moon mode. That's 720 hours...? http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_305&products_id=1620

HIGH CAPACITY 18650? So what the hell does a normal capacity one do? Or you mean an 18650 vs two AA's?

George


----------



## berry580 (Dec 5, 2009)

i've seen 2200mAH 2400mAH and 2600mAH 18650s and even 3000mAH (with limitations at high currents).


----------



## rolling (Dec 5, 2009)

guiri said:


> I don't want to be picky but I don't like the long bodied lights. Out of curiosity, could the M1X be made to do say 2 lumens? Just curious.
> 
> Thanks by the way



I can set my M1X V1 so low that I can look at the emitter without a problem. Dont know how that translate into lumen.


----------



## UlrikJ (Dec 5, 2009)

rolling said:


> I can set my M1X V1 so low that I can look at the emitter without a problem. Dont know how that translate into lumen.



Same here. Minimum is ultra super low


----------



## guiri (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool! I wonder if anyone knows how many lumens and also, what the deal is on the runtime of that quark with 30 day runtime.

Here's the thing, if I'm hogging the thread, please let me know as I don't mean to but I just think this is kinda related as it's what got me started but again, if I'm out of place, just let me know.

As for me, the form factor of the Raptor appeals more to me than the long body and big head of the M1X but that's just me. I have a similar bodied light and do NOT like it.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 5, 2009)

guiri said:


> Cool! I wonder if anyone knows *how many lumens* and also, what the deal is on the runtime of that quark with 30 day runtime.



It's really very very low, about 0,2lm...


----------



## guiri (Dec 5, 2009)

WHich one, the quark or the M1X?

I have the specs for the quark on their site but someone here said it would run for 300 hours but the site says 30 days which is 720 hours. Big difference.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 5, 2009)

guiri said:


> WHich one, the quark or the M1X?


Quark, new M1X seems dimmer than advertised 10 lumens. 

In 4sevens 300 hours = 30days*

*10 hours a day. I'm not a big fan of their marketing...


----------



## guiri (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, a day is 24 hours so no, I don't like that either. Not that 300 hours is not a lot but it would **** you off being stranded somewhere thinking you have 720 hours and halfway down, you're out. I'm just sayin'

Also, I know nothing is 100% accurate, especially batteries but a difference of 420 hours IS a lot!


----------



## berry580 (Dec 5, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Quark, new M1X seems dimmer than advertised 10 lumens.
> 
> *In 4sevens 300 hours = 30days*
> 
> *10 hours a day. I'm not a big fan of their marketing...*


LOL

really?
i didn't know that. I always assumed they meant 24hrs by a day... 

but at their moonlight mode, the amount of light would be useless in all but pitch dark situations, which by that time, you may consider moonlight mode to be too bright... :laughing:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 6, 2009)

guiri said:


> Can you show me which one you're talking about? Picture with the tube and can you put turbo head on it (IF you get the regular one). Also, it says 30 days runtime in moon mode. That's 720 hours...? http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_305&products_id=1620
> 
> HIGH CAPACITY 18650? So what the hell does a normal capacity one do? Or you mean an 18650 vs two AA's?
> 
> George



Um any quark model... with the buck/boost circuit. I'm not sure if the Quark Turbos have a buck boost setup, but I'd think the 2xAA model would. Buy an 18650 tube, toss it on, and you should have nearly 2 weeks of continuous runtime. 

And as you've come to find the 30 days is a BS marketing claim. I do believe the ~300 hours on 2xAA is reasonable though.

High Capacity = um... high capacity. There are 2200mAh 18650 cells and there are 2900mAh capacity (unprotected) 18650 cells. I figure if you hit anything above 2600mAh you should get great runtime. Since we're talking about low current pull, even the Ultrafire "3000mAh" cells should do decently well... that is if they actually fit. :shrug:


----------



## guiri (Dec 6, 2009)

First, check this out from one of my threads (and prolly where we shoudl move MY questions but I dont' know how) https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3188584&postcount=23

Again, should my low mode questions be moved? I don't want to be rude to the OP or others that are here for the Raptor.

How come there's always talk about if a battery fits? Is the discrepancy in size that big?


----------



## chef4850 (Dec 7, 2009)

Bump to the top - Come on Jetbeam we all need this light NOW! :devil: It is getting close to christmas and your going to miss out on the holiday $. 

chef


----------



## gsxer (Dec 7, 2009)

I would buy this light for Christmas no problem. But if it's not out in time for Christmas I will wait till spring also same goes for the Olight K90. I will spend my Christmas $ somewhere else. You here me JetBeam/Olight get off the pot!!


----------



## nvrdark (Dec 7, 2009)

+1

$$ to spend on my X-Mass


----------



## gsxer (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe I'll get a JetBeam M1X just to scratch my itch till something better come out!!


----------



## chef4850 (Dec 8, 2009)

+1 on the jetbeam m1-x it is really a great light.

chef


----------



## Light11 (Dec 8, 2009)

+1 on the M1X .


----------



## nvrdark (Dec 8, 2009)

Light11 said:


> +1 on the M1X .



..If it had a control ring i'd replace my PD2.


----------



## chef4850 (Dec 9, 2009)

the RRT-3 is slated to have the control ring and will do a good job replacing the m1-x. 
Come on jetbeam christmas is comming and I got the $. :twothumbs

Chef


----------



## gsxer (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope I don't get in trouble here but it look like the Olight K90 is coming soon around Christmas maybe a little after. Wih over 2000 lumens at the emitter. Well be fun to see how the Raptor-3 stacks up aganst this one. This is going to be a good year coming up I bet. :twothumbs


----------



## guiri (Dec 11, 2009)

chef4850 said:


> the RRT-3 is slated to have the control ring



Don't say that, it gets me hot and bothered and I want one NOW!


----------



## gsxer (Dec 14, 2009)

Well it's been a few more days any news at all on the Raptor-3?


----------



## Light11 (Dec 14, 2009)

come on Jetbeam ....


----------



## chef4850 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Jetbeam my wallet is and has been itching for this light. Any word yet? Flavio *(the great and powerful OZ of light)* if anyone would know someting/anything you would. Can you give us something at all Please! Please!

Chef


----------



## Tora (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, I know. It hasn't come out yet....No one knows when....No one knows what it will do....No one knows anyone who knows when...what...how much.

I want that flashlight....ANYONE...INFO!!!

:candle:


----------



## hron61 (Dec 19, 2009)

x10


----------



## brianch (Dec 19, 2009)

haha, get a ticket and wait in line. I've been waiting for this light as soon as the initial rumors came out. My cousin in Guang Zhou got to play with this light at the JETBeam dealer warehouse, he said it's very good quality. The large tube hosts a very thick wall.  If I visit GZ in Jan I plan to take a trip to the dealer and see if they'll let me in.


----------



## Mopskuchen (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anybody know what batteries the Raptor-3 is going to take?
18650´s or (like the TK40) AA´s ?


----------



## NWdude83 (Dec 22, 2009)

Is this an sst-90 in this video?

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTM3MTM0ODky.html


----------



## ZRXBILL (Dec 22, 2009)

NWdude83 said:


> Is this an sst-90 in this video?
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTM3MTM0ODky.html




The title would make you think it is but that's the worst video I've ever seen.


----------



## uknewbie (Dec 28, 2009)

nvrdark said:


> ..If it had a control ring i'd replace my PD2.



+ 1

Th lack of control ring UI puts me off getting an M1X. Well that and the donught hole!

Anyone have any idea on the dimensions of this potential light yet?

I agree though it sounds great.


----------



## Light11 (Dec 28, 2009)

................


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Dec 30, 2009)

Veeeery interested.


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2010)

It is Jan 2....Brianch....any news from China?

Anyone....any news?:shrug:

For crying out loud......Jetbeam....any news?:scowl:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 2, 2010)

Well Olight have had their plans released... hopefully the same will happen with Jetbeam


----------



## Tora (Jan 6, 2010)

Anything yet?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 6, 2010)

It is a very quiet front here...


----------



## Light11 (Jan 6, 2010)

brianch said:


> haha, get a ticket and wait in line. I've been waiting for this light as soon as the initial rumors came out. My cousin in Guang Zhou got to play with this light at the JETBeam dealer warehouse, he said it's very good quality. The large tube hosts a very thick wall.  If I visit GZ in Jan I plan to take a trip to the dealer and see if they'll let me in.


 
Any news ?


----------



## joshth09 (Jan 6, 2010)

I sure hope they can get that sst-90 to throw!


----------



## gsxer (Jan 6, 2010)

I bet it will a lot less money then that Olight K90 I hope. Maybe we will here some good news during/after Shot show.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jan 6, 2010)

LED is gonna have to be welded on..not soldered


----------



## windstrings (Jan 8, 2010)

joshth09 said:


> I sure hope they can get that sst-90 to throw!



Yep....throw is the game!... since the light is being emitted straight outwards, it will be interesting to see how they reflect it.... I would think it would be devastating going through an aspherical lens like the DEFT.

Anyway... progress is crawling slow when your waiting.....

Since the light gets emitted outwards so well.. I wonder whats the future of putting several together... similar to a quad die?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 9, 2010)

windstrings said:


> I wonder whats the future of putting several together... similar to a quad die?



http://www.luminus.com/stuff/conten..._csm_360_w_product_datasheet_illumination.pdf


----------



## ubetit (Jan 9, 2010)

Glenn7 said:


> http://www.luminus.com/stuff/conten..._csm_360_w_product_datasheet_illumination.pdf


Impressive


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Like I say in my signature


----------



## Tora (Jan 12, 2010)

Brianch....China....any word?


----------



## Light11 (Jan 12, 2010)

anybody...


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 15, 2010)

STILL no news on this RRT-3? 

I am avoiding buying a Jetbeam while I wait on news of this one! Very frustrating.

Has anyone contacted them to ask out of interest?





lovecpf


----------



## gsxer (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe some news will come out during SHOT. Olight is going to unveil the new K90 and I think 4sevens got something up there sleave also!


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah I wonder how the 4sevens maelstrom sst-90 is gonna compare
to this and the olight.. 
hope its affordable...maybe I can let some of my insurance policies lapse or
something


----------



## gsxer (Jan 16, 2010)

Hay do what I am doing sell some things on Ebay and make some extra flashaholic money! Lets all go basements, sheds and garages. I bet we could fine some ole junk to sale to make some Raptor-3 money.


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 16, 2010)

uknewbie said:


> STILL no news on this RRT-3?
> 
> I am avoiding buying a Jetbeam while I wait on news of this one! Very frustrating.
> 
> ...


 
I asked. They said to keep an eye on their website.


----------



## River Runner (Jan 16, 2010)

The first one to come out with a 1,000+ lumen weapons-mountable light with a remote pressure switch gets my money. (priced within reason, of course)

RR


----------



## brianch (Jan 16, 2010)

Tora said:


> It is Jan 2....Brianch....any news from China?
> 
> Anyone....any news?:shrug:
> 
> For crying out loud......Jetbeam....any news?:scowl:



nope.. never ended up visiting asia this year. gonna push the trip back to around march. these holidays have been busier then i thought for me. if my flashaholic buds from china tell me anything i'll def post it here.


----------



## guiri (Jan 16, 2010)

Alright, I give up...who do I need to sleep with to find out...?


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 18, 2010)

****UPDATE****

I emailed Jetbeam asking about the release of an RRT-3 model and got this reply today:

"Hello Craig,

Our RRT-3 model with SST50 is estimated to be released in early Febr.

Best Regards,
Emily"

Not long then! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## windstrings (Jan 18, 2010)

so is the SST-90 out of the question?


----------



## gsxer (Jan 18, 2010)

Darn it I thought it was going to be a SST90.


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 18, 2010)

windstrings said:


> so is the SST-90 out of the question?



Well for this model as it stands it does not look like it. The email I sent included the option of this as I was wondering also, see below.

_"Hi,

Can you tell me when you will be releasing an RRT-3 model light?

I am looking for an SST50 or 90 light which has your control ring as the UI.

Rough timescale even would be great if this is possible.

Thanks,"

_Still should be good I think. Basically I am hoping for a beefed up SST-50 version of the RRT-1, which to me looks amazing.

:twothumbs


----------



## windstrings (Jan 18, 2010)

I bet they release the 50 first otherwise no one will order it if the 90 is already out.


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 18, 2010)

windstrings said:


> I bet they release the 50 first otherwise no one will order it if the 90 is already out.



This is a slight worry. Although I doubt I will be able to hold off on the off chance that they release an SST-90 one soon after, think I will just snap up the SST-50 if it is as good as I hope it to be 

Plus, this is the problem whenever you buy a light, there is always a better one around the corner, you just have to jump in at some point.

Craig.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 18, 2010)

uknewbie said:


> This is a slight worry. Although I doubt I will be able to hold off on the off chance that they release an SST-90 one soon after, think I will just snap up the SST-50 if it is as good as I hope it to be
> 
> Plus, this is the problem whenever you buy a light, there is always a better one around the corner, you just have to jump in at some point.
> 
> Craig.



True, aren't these seriously underdriven anyway?....sounds like there is lots of room to grow once they get the heat issue figured out.


----------



## grunscga (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, the SST-50 is spec'd (is that a word?) up to 5A. Everything I've seen up to this point is driving it at 2.5A - 3.0A.

Although, I think I read somewhere that some people had custom-built direct-drive setups that were pulling 4+ amps from the batteries.

I think the best available flux bins (right now) are calculated to be around 1200-1500 lumens @ 5A. Which would be what, 800-1000 lumens OTF? Much better than the 450-500 we're seeing out of the current crop of SST-50 lights.

[note that I don't know what the OTF is for the ThruNite Catapult]


----------



## littlerm (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys new image, cool light :twothumbs


http://i1.xitek.com/forum/200908/2880/288083/288083_1250085409.jpg


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 19, 2010)

New image? Where is the old image?

I want to see more!


----------



## guiri (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmm, I've seen this one before..


----------



## gsxer (Jan 19, 2010)

Me to...... looks nice and I want one..


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## coolperl (Jan 20, 2010)

I think this thread should be updated with following: 

_*JETBeam RRT-3*
Output and Runtime:
SST 50 LED
Max LED working current is 5A, Max output reaches 1200 lumens (LED lumens).
The out of front lumens is approximately 850 lumens.
Using 3* 18650 rechargeable batteries, compatible with both 6 *CR123 or 6 *RCR123 rechargeable Li-ion batteries.

Under max output condition RRT-3 can run for approximately 1 hour.
Because of relatively big size, RRT-3 has good heatsink capability and can be used for a continuous period of time. 
Note: the sample RRT3 BOG has is not perfect yet, it has only about 3.5A output, so the brightness will be slightly lower than the M2S sample. The actual brightness of mass production of RRT-3 will be higher than that of M2S. Minimum output is 10 lumens, and it can continuously run for about 100 hours.
Functions:
8 Modes, by rotating the RRT ring to select desired level of brightness or function. There are strobes - 100% - 60% - 40% - 30% - 20% - 10% - user-defined mode (can be defined to 1% or beacon mode)_ 

And there will be also a new model, called *M2S*:
_Output and runtime: 
SST50 LED
Max LED working current is 4A, Max output reaches 1000 lumens (LED lumens).
The out of front lumens is approximately 700 lumens.
Using 2* 18650 rechargeable batteries, compatible with both 4 *CR123 or 4 *RCR123 rechargeable Li-ion batteries, under max output condition M2S can run for approximately 40 minutes.
SST50 LED will send out a large amount of heat when under 4A working current, and M2S's volume can not completely solve the thermal problem, so circuit configuration is that the M2S continuously work for 3 minutes in High mode then automatically switch to Mid mode(450 lumens) in which it can work for approximately 2 hours. The output of Low mode is 50 lumens, and runtime is about 20 hours.

Functions:
User can switch the modes quickly by tightening/loosening the light bezel.
Tightening the head for Max output (continuous use for 3mins and automatically switch to Mid mode)
Loosening the head for Mid mode - Low mode - 15HZ strobe_

Prices and photos in the next week 

The info is from HERE


----------



## guiri (Jan 20, 2010)

What the hell? The krauts get the news before we do?

I shoulda stayed in Europe


----------



## coolperl (Jan 20, 2010)

Well on our local forums (in Poland) this info was posted 24h ago , ...but in Polish language. However, our friends from Germany published it in english. So here it is. On great, biggest repository CPF :nana:

In fact, I have no idea, why this info hasn't been posted on CPF earlier. Maybe US dealers are too busy with the Shot Show.:thinking:


----------



## guiri (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't care, I'm selling my house and leaving for Europe NOW!


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

I hate to be a wet blanket and although the SST50 is an improvement over the M1X.. I was indeed hoping for a revolutionary breakthrough with the new LEDs.

Too bad we have to dial them back so far that they are only 1/3 more than what we already have with tons of heat too boot.

There has to be a more efficient means to utilized these LEDs than wasting most of the power in heat and requiring much more to be wasted if we were to dial them.

Seems our limitation to driving them harder is Heat and battery... heat is the biggest.. if that was somehow converted to light it would be awesome.

I haven't studied much about these LEDs but are they really that inefficient?

Reminds me of the gas mileage of a big truck verses a midsized car.... more power but at the cost of lots more energy and less efficiency with that energy.

One way to get around this "for now" would be to put thermoresistors in place that would either turn the light off if it got too hot or drop it down a stage to a lesser mode.

I'm sure they could get 2000lm out of them but they are afraid people would not manage them properly and burn up the lights and have huge warranty issues, so they dial them back.

I for one would love to have 2000lm ability with the understanding I had a 2 minute limitation but could then drop back to a lesser mode.

I guess it is what it is.


----------



## guiri (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, if most people didn't have the opinion that EVERYTHING that happens to them is someone else's fault, you're right, they probably wouldn't need to dial it back but alas, here we are.

George


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

guiri said:


> Well, if most people didn't have the opinion that EVERYTHING that happens to them is someone else's fault, you're right, they probably wouldn't need to dial it back but alas, here we are.
> 
> George



Exactly... I'll say this one last comment then I"ll end my rant.. but if I shot my 30-06 Deer Rifle for 2 hours straight one after another I would melt the barrel down so I should then complain of a warranty issue?

No because its understood that "normal and reasonable use" affords a cool down period.

But people also expect "normal and reasonalble use" in a light means they can turn it on and leave it on till the battery depletes.

But now that we are running these high powered lights, it would be nice if they could be sold with a warning and a disclaimer to not run them on high for a certain period of time.
Or, Like I said.. let a thermistor handle the censorship.

I run my pocket lights with RCRs even though they are not recommended and do fine... that way I get a brighter light with recharge ability with the understanding I will burn it up if I run through a whole battery with one sitting.

Grrrrrr..... I just hate the limitation when I can see the possibilities but can't reach them!

CPU processors use peltier cooling.. which uses electricity to cool one side of a plate "sinked with the LED" at the expense of the other side getting hotter... "sinked with the housing of the flashlight.

Theoretically, that would give us some more grace-space to get more drive.
As long as we had good copper conductors etc, we would "feel" the heat with our hands before the LED would toast and hopefully that would be our clue to turn it down or off.

I just long for the days of HID power with LED instant on efficiency.... I'm starting to wonder just how efficient that high of a power LED really is....

SST50, SST90... SST100.... will we find a way to harness the power and toss the heat, or do we need a whole new technology for this application since there is limited heat dissipation?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 20, 2010)

An LED is a wonderful thing. They are made with doped silicon. One side is doped so that the electrons flowing through the junction must occupy a higher orbit as they move through that side, the other side of the junction is doped so the electrons must occupy a lower orbit. While passing through the junction, the electrons must jump to a lower orbit and in doing so emit radiation, some of which is visible light of a certain frequency. The phosphor then colors the light white. I think these bright white led's emit a light blue light which the phosphor then changes to white or close to it.

So, the led's used now in flashlights are based upon a doped silicon junction. Advances in such technology has led us to this point. When there is a qualitative leap in such technology, we will see a qualitative leap in our led flashlights. I don't know if this will ever happen because a new technology might be developed that replaces what we have now. But there are places to keep an eye out for such things.

HID is interesting but it's not what I see as the future. 

Understand that turning electricity into light is a process which is asking for inefficiency. Energy is being transformed from one form into another.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> some of which is visible light of a certain frequency.


Sounds like the phosphorous merely gives us a tiny spectrum of available energy being emitted.... humm.... too bad can can't dial it in closer like crystals do or transistors with radio transmitters.
After all, light is just a radio frequency in nanometers.. much higher than normal communication.... "until we get into fiber optics"

What do they use as the transmitter for fiber optic communication?.. seems thats very efficient?

After all, we are only interested in the visible frequencies.. all the rest is waste.

Similar to a fire or the sun... the light we see is a tiny slice of whats really going on.


----------



## guiri (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, yall lost me at LED...


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

guiri said:


> Ok, yall lost me at LED...



LOL!.. its like killing the whole Buffalo just to get the tongue!

We are "tossing" massive amounts of energy just to get a visible piece we can use in our flashlights... too bad we can't use the rest or at least a greater portion of it.

But that discussion is quite possibly beyond the scope of this thread.


----------



## flashfiend (Jan 20, 2010)

A 5amp (assuming regulated) sst-50 w/ selector ring from JetBeam? This is actually very exciting, especially if they can focus the beam for optimum throw and useable flood. The floodiness of the Olight M21 just doesn't do it for me and the Thrunite Catapult is too much of a thrower. I have a 'nailbender' P60 Direct Drive sst-50 using an IMR26650 battery and the output is amazing but the heat transfer is not (ouch). Amp draw at the tail measured by another forum member with a Direct Drive sst-50 was 5.68amps. Overdriving is not cool (literally and figuratively). Hopefully the Raptor-3 will run cooler.

Can't wait for this one.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

If you mean "ouch" from how hot the lights gets, that would mean the transfer is good.... at least to your hand.. now we have to figure how to cool it beyond that..... I wonder how far a small DC "quiet" fan would go towards making these lights more bulletproof to heat?

To do that efficiently, I don't see how without it not being able to go underwater..... they could make one just for diving if thats an issue.. they don't need air cooling!


----------



## flashfiend (Jan 20, 2010)

windstrings said:


> If you mean "ouch" from how hot the lights gets, that would mean the transfer is good.... at least to your hand.. now we have to figure how to cool it beyond that..... I wonder how far a small DC "quiet" fan would go towards making these lights more bulletproof to heat?
> 
> To do that efficiently, I don't see how without it not being able to go underwater..... they could make one just for diving if thats an issue.. they don't need air cooling!



I do mean 'ouch' from the heat. I ordered this to help with it







Still the RRT-3 UI combined with the 5amp sst-50 is very interesting. I've been tempted to get a JetBeam M1X but this may supplant those desires.


----------



## coolperl (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess you guys are moving from the topic :duh2: 

So....

A tiny fan will never happen in flashlights. Zero tolerance to water. Even rain. Besides tiny fans have short lifespan and need occasional maintance.

Peltier will also never happen. This is very inefficient method of heat transfer. Needs a lot of amps, and certain voltage (12-15V) ...and in the end all that heat (from LED and Peltier itself) will have to be still dissipated by flashlight body.

What could happen is the "heatpipes". They move heat very fast (10-12x faster than copper). So a big head with a lot of fins and a heatpipe cooled pill is a way to go. The heat transfer from the LED would be very efficient using this method. I guess this would increase price by some margin, but when considering total price in 200-300$ range, I don't think additional 15-25$ for extra machining and a couple of heatpipes would be an issue.

So Jetbeam, if you plan a nice beefy flashlight with SST-90 driven at 7-8Amps use heatpipes !!!! you can 'pm' me if you need some sketches  

Now back to the topic 

I don't get it... Why you are dissapointed ? Because it's not using large and hard to focus SST-90? The M1X is a great powerful flashlight, that outthrows most of its competition. Yet, it's still 450 lumens OTF. In RRT-3 you get *850 OTF*. I think this is a significant increase :huh: 

Just can't wait for Selfbuilt's reviews of these new toys :naughty:


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

I hate to keep suggesting changes, but a few fins pointing forward would help too.... I have a light thats flush like that and almost burn't a spot on my nice bedside table because I put it down and didn't realize I didn't turn it off.. when I found it, the surface of the wood was plenty hot!

That way you can also see the light peeking through if sat down like you have it in the pic.

That light does look like a beast.......

Since this thread is about the SST90, does anyone know what the hangups are to getting that one on the road?.. are they just shelving it till the market is saturated with the SST50?


----------



## droeun (Jan 20, 2010)

windstrings said:


> I haven't studied much about these LEDs but are they really that inefficient?
> 
> Reminds me of the gas mileage of a big truck verses a midsized car.... more power but at the cost of lots more energy and less efficiency with that energy.



Great point - that's exactly why I'm perfectly happy with my TK40


----------



## flashfiend (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mean to get off topic, but the Raptor-3 may have heat issues at a 5amp draw. However, I do trust JetBeam to find a way to manage the issue. *Repeated what you wrote already*


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

Now that we have LiPo, batteries are not so much of an issue.... as long as we don't mind a tad bit of weight, we can build some pretty impressive battery banks now!

My M1X will run a couple of hours on two 18650's and that light will accept up to 4 in series if I wanted to hit it that hard and still not be over its 18V max voltage input limit... that should give me upwards of 3.5hours runtime etc... and thats with skinny 18650's!

It looks like the Raptor has much bigger batteries.... if the tube was longer yet, we could do even more and have a real light cannon!

But if its going to fry in 15 minutes, there is no reason to have 3 hours of runtime!


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to get off topic, but the Raptor-3 may have heat issues at a 5amp draw. However, I do trust JetBeam to find a way to manage the issue. *Repeated what you wrote already*



I agree, in the format that it will be released, heat will be manageable (1000 lm and 1200 lm models), my discussion is that this LED will do twice that.. but heat is the limiting factor.


----------



## flashfiend (Jan 20, 2010)

windstrings said:


> I agree, in the format that it will be released, heat will be manageable (1000 lm and 1200 lm models), my discussion is that this LED will do twice that.. but heat is the limiting factor.



You are talking about the sst-90 in this instance correct? Because the sst-50 maxes out at 5amps AFAIK. The issue I have with the sst-90 is that it will remain floodier than I prefer. The sst-50 is a much more reasonable mix of flood and throw but current handling for it is limited.


----------



## HarryN (Jan 20, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> An LED is a wonderful thing. They are made with doped silicon. One side is doped so that the electrons flowing through the junction must occupy a higher orbit as they move through that side, the other side of the junction is doped so the electrons must occupy a lower orbit. While passing through the junction, the electrons must jump to a lower orbit and in doing so emit radiation, some of which is visible light of a certain frequency.



Hi, just a minor detail on this, modern LEDs in this power range are using mostly layers of alloys of Indium (In) Gallium, (Ga) and Nitrogen (N), not Silicon. The diode junction has been replaced by a "quantum well", which can be imagined as "many diode junctions in parallel", but it is even more than that.

I am a big fan of LEDs, but for broad spectrum, high output, high efficiency applications, HID is an amazing technology. For monochromatic applications, LED wins hands down, but for quality white - HID is hard to beat. Just play with one and you will see.

For similar broad spectrum, high efficiency, but lower output and low cost, the fluorescent bulb tube remains as king.

Ultimately, the challenge on all hand held LED lights is heat management. Once you go much beyond 15 watts, it takes a fan to allow continuous running.


----------



## guiri (Jan 20, 2010)

windstrings said:


> LOL!.. its like killing the whole Buffalo just to get the tongue!


----------



## hammerface (Jan 20, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> I do mean 'ouch' from the heat. I ordered this to help with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What light is that!!?


----------



## flashfiend (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a FiveMega 26500 C host with a Five Mega Deep Turbo C Head. CPF user nailbender uses it with his P60/D26 drop-ins. I will have one shortly for my sst-50.

Back on topic...

Now has anyone who is at SHOT seen this mythical Raptor-3 creature or will this be vaporware for a period of time?


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> You are talking about the sst-90 in this instance correct? Because the sst-50 maxes out at 5amps AFAIK. The issue I have with the sst-90 is that it will remain floodier than I prefer. The sst-50 is a much more reasonable mix of flood and throw but current handling for it is limited.



Is that an issue with the reflector design to fit the given LED or the properties of the LED that can't be altered with present technology?

I too prefer throw, too much spill only kills your night vision for the throw that you do have in the distance.

Understanding that the SST90 will have more spill, I wonder if it still matches distance in throw to the SST50 or do you simply get both with the SST90?


----------



## flashfiend (Jan 20, 2010)

AFAIK it is the shape and dimensions of the sst-90 that will prevent it from being a great thrower unless you possibly use a deep reflector and an aspherical lens. It's similar to why an XP-G is floodier than an XR-E. I'll likely have a clearer answer when I get my sst-90 in a D36 host and compare it to my sst-50 in a D26 host.

Btw, if you really have your heart set on the sst-90, I hear 4sevens is coming out with the Maelstrom which looks like an interesting design. According to the manufacturer , the reflector for it was designed to do a good job of focusing the sst-90


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> Btw, if you really have your heart set on the sst-90, I hear 4sevens is coming out with the Maelstrom which looks like an interesting design. According to the manufacturer , the reflector for it was designed to do a good job of focusing the sst-90



Perfect!..... Very cool!.. thanks for the heads up!
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=206401&page=7


----------



## nvrdark (Jan 20, 2010)

Did I miss something or according to post #177 will the M2S version NOT have a control ring. I think this would be a mistake.


----------



## grunscga (Jan 20, 2010)

It's clearly supposed to be the "little brother", so removing the control ring was probably done to keep prices down. Without seeing any pictures or anything, my guess is that the M2S is for those people who wanted an SST-50 in an M1X, so that would be another reason to not have a control ring.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2010)

Can I be lazy and ask what the control ring does?..... give you different power modes?


----------



## guiri (Jan 21, 2010)

If it's this kind of control ring then yes.. http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/blackforce_2089_589441


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## flashfiend (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there any news from SHOT about this light. Just saw the 4sevens Maelstrom brochure pic and it left me wanting to see the Raptor-3 w/ sst-50 even more. I just can't see the sst-90 being any kind of a thrower from what I've read so far. Of course that may change when I get mine in a D36 module.

So any SHOT news on the new Raptor? Is JetBeam even at the show? Btw, if we know for sure the new Raptor will be an sst-50 should the title of this thread be changed?


----------



## LowFlux (Jan 21, 2010)

Bugoutgear's website says they are at the SHOT show. Maybe the RRT-3 just is not ready for sale yet. Last year, someone had beam shots of the RRT-1 and pictures of RRT-2 a few months before they were available for sale.

I'm personally looking forward to the RRT-3...been holding off on the Catapult in anticipation. While the M2S appears to be an exciting update to the M1X, the thermal limitation on high run time is a bit of a turn off for me. Can't wait to see the official announcement!


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 23, 2010)

Would have hoped for more pictures by now...

Anyone...


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## hazna (Jan 25, 2010)

wow that looks BIG and chunky. I wonder how it feels in the hand...


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 25, 2010)

Being fat like that it looks to me it's using a carrier of AA batteries like the TK40 and I'm liking it. 

Lanyard hole in the tailcap - check. Tailstand capable - check. Cool green color - check (I want one in black please.) Big orange peel reflector - check.

Now maybe they will add a locking mechanism for the control ring and set the new standard for that.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> Being fat like that it looks to me it's using a carrier of AA batteries like the TK40 and I'm liking it.
> 
> Lanyard hole in the tailcap - check. Tailstand capable - check. Cool green color - check (I want one in black please.) Big orange peel reflector - check.
> 
> Now maybe they will add a locking mechanism for the control ring and set the new standard for that.


I highly doubt that any half-assed manufacturer would design an SST-90 light powered by AAs. If it has any battery carrier, it's probably 6x18650.


----------



## coolperl (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> Being fat like that it looks to me it's using a carrier of AA batteries like the TK40 and I'm liking it.
> 
> Lanyard hole in the tailcap - check. Tailstand capable - check. Cool green color - check (I want one in black please.) Big orange peel reflector - check.
> 
> Now maybe they will add a locking mechanism for the control ring and set the new standard for that.





Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I highly doubt that any half-assed manufacturer would design an SST-90 light powered by AAs. If it has any battery carrier, it's probably 6x18650.




On page 6 (post#177) you have specs 
It's neither AA light nor SST-90.


----------



## mazingerz9 (Jan 25, 2010)

This light looks really promising, can't wait for it to come out.

By the way, what's the color temperature for the SST-50 & SST-90?


----------



## brianch (Jan 26, 2010)

Well no Raptor-3 but check this out! 





For those of you who haven't already seen. Flavio @ Bugoutgear just announced the JETBeam M2S using a SST-50!


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy cow, that's a pretty sight.

Is this the M1X for those of us afraid to buy the M1X?


----------



## brianch (Jan 26, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> Holy cow, that's a pretty sight.
> 
> Is this the M1X for those of us afraid to buy the M1X?



No I think that would be the RRT-1. This is a M1X overdosed on some roids. I'd take it but the price is a bit high for now. Plus I rather wait till the initial version 1,2,3,4 come out first.


----------



## guiri (Jan 26, 2010)

I still don't like long and slim flashlight bodies or I would be all over it 

I'm still hoping this will change https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/257769

I like short and fat lights myself


----------



## hazna (Jan 26, 2010)

Do we have an idea with costs for the new Raptor-3?


----------



## coaking (Jan 26, 2010)

180usd


----------



## coaking (Jan 26, 2010)

*SST-50 LED------ M2S 180usd! 
*


----------



## LowFlux (Jan 26, 2010)

hazna said:


> Do we have an idea with costs for the new Raptor-3?


No idea yet. The new light posted in the Marketplace is the SST-50 upgrade to the M1X. Jetbeam has not formally released the RRT-3 yet.

I told myself I would skip the M2S because of the short high run time (see a few posts back in this thread)...but damn the M2S looks sweet!  I wonder how well it throws in comparison.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 26, 2010)

brianch said:


> Well no Raptor-3 but check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh man!


----------



## brianch (Jan 26, 2010)

Let the reviews roll in


----------



## guiri (Jan 26, 2010)

What's 180 bucks? THIS light or the Raptor 3?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 26, 2010)

The M2S, and it is actually US$212.


----------



## guiri (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Jan 26, 2010)

If I recall, the M1X looked to be easily upgradable. I hope Jetbeam will release an SST-50 pill for those of us who already own the M1X.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 26, 2010)

Heatsinking may be an issue though, so I doubt that they will do so unfortunately.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 26, 2010)

vaughnsphotoart said:


> If I recall, the M1X looked to be easily upgradable. I hope Jetbeam will release an SST-50 pill for those of us who already own the M1X.



So, this "pill" contains the led driver circuit? That is SO COOL.

But, the reflector will work with the SST-50? And as he said, the heatsinking may not be sufficient.


----------



## brianch (Jan 26, 2010)

vaughnsphotoart said:


> If I recall, the M1X looked to be easily upgradable. I hope Jetbeam will release an SST-50 pill for those of us who already own the M1X.


They should give a discount to those who already own M1Xs -__-'

I just bought my M1X when this came out.. Well looks like I'm gonna hafta do the CPF thing and just buy it too. Gonna wait for some reviews though :tinfoil:


----------



## Dioni (Jan 26, 2010)

guiri said:


> What's 180 bucks? THIS light or the Raptor 3?


 
This light, the M2S.



Rocketman said:


> So, this "pill" contains the led driver circuit? That is SO COOL.
> 
> But, the reflector will work with the SST-50? And as he said, the heatsinking may not be sufficient.


 
I also think so. Will the reflector work with this new led? I think not, just like the heatsink.

Cheers


----------



## jtrucktools34 (Jan 27, 2010)

Heads up on some coming Pics in the marketplace later today!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2434940&postcount=42


:devil:


----------



## Dioni (Jan 27, 2010)

Doesn't it deserve a thread?


----------



## brianch (Jan 27, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Doesn't it deserve a thread?



You make one :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni (Jan 27, 2010)

brianch said:


> You make one :thumbsup:


 
Well, it was made!  I hope it be usefull!
link: New Jeatbeam M2S with SST-50 LED 

Cheers


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Jan 27, 2010)

See this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230019
...for pics of disassembled M1X showing how the pill is easily accessible for an emitter swap. 

If my soldiering skills were better I'd put in an SST-50 myself. I imagine there is someone on these forums who could do it... any suggestions?


----------



## brianch (Jan 27, 2010)

They should have used the SST-90 in the Raptor-3 instead of the SST-50 :naughty:

That would have made things a bit more interesting :twothumbs


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Jan 27, 2010)

Heh... yeah, run it at full power for 30 seconds, with a 10 minute cool-down timer.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 27, 2010)

vaughnsphotoart said:


> Heh... yeah, run it at full power for 30 seconds, with a 10 minute cool-down timer.


 
Yeah! :rock:


----------



## brianch (Jan 27, 2010)

vaughnsphotoart said:


> Heh... yeah, run it at full power for 30 seconds, with a 10 minute cool-down timer.


:twothumbs Might as well put some liquid cooling in there.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 27, 2010)

brianch said:


> :twothumbs Might as well put some liquid cooling in there.



All the liquid does is tranfer the heat... we have to have a place to take that heat "or coolant".

You would literally need an air cooled radiator filled with coolant.

They do it with overclocked cpu's but when in a trapped case, the coolant does no good.. the heat has to escape to the outside, likewise with a flashlight the heat has to somehow be dispelled.


----------



## brianch (Jan 27, 2010)

What about running the cooling tubes around the body? Someones gotta invent it 

I have liquid cooling on one of my gaming computers. It's a pain in the arse to have to replace the cooling fluid. Gonna switch it back to fan land.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree.. liquid cooling is a pain.... I think heat fins that are wider to have more surface area with a cooling fan somehow mounted to blow over those fins would be good.

But I fear the heat builds faster than even cooling fans could dissipate fast enough.

The current needed for run a small fan tied to a thermistor would be negligible compared to the overall power usage of the light itself.

computer cpu's use a vast array of heat fins to do the job... passive air does the job with lower powered cpu's and fan assisted is needed for higher output....

If we stayed in the realm of not needed added heatsinks for computer cpu's we would be in trouble as most computer must have fan assist.

Fan assist makes a very big difference in how fast heat is dissipated.

But there has to be air flow over the copper surfaces behind the die.
If we can find a fan that is waterproof it could be feasable.... 

otherwise a cool down period is the most reasonable way to keep cost down.

Most of use don't need turbo mode for very long anyway.

To take a better look to confirm what I think I'm seeing or give that awesome "wow" factor is all I need mine for.


----------



## brianch (Jan 27, 2010)

Very true, I'm not at all concerned about the time limit on the M2S. The SST-90 and liquid cooling was sort of a sarcastic joke for me. I don't think either of those technologies will help flashlights. It gets too complicated and costly. 

I just think it's great that JETBeam added the safety implement to protect the light from overheating. It means they are using their heads to cover our backs and their own. 

MC-E and P7 emitters get ridiculously hot when running at full power. I can't imagine how the SST-50 and 90 emitters will fair. :tinfoil:


----------



## grunscga (Jan 28, 2010)

Let's not get carried away here. An SST-90, even at full power, is only dissipating ~32W of power. Even modern, efficient "green" processors consume well over 100W, and 99% of computers do so without anything fancier than a single case fan. A light that actually _needed_ liquid cooling would be crazy bright (10x SST-90s? 20x?).

The problem is designing an all-weather, silent, drop/shock/snow/mud/water/child/flashaholic -protected fan to stick in a flashlight. 

Or, you could forgo the fan and just use a smaller emitter (for ex: SST-50) or build a bigger light (for ex: the monster Olight just announced). The smaller emitter has the virtue of being a better thrower in a smaller reflector, and you don't need an ammo belt of 18650s to keep it lit, either. (Now I'm having visions of flashaholics with crossed shotgun shell carriers over their chest, each loop stuffed with an 18650 rather than a shot shell).


----------



## guiri (Jan 28, 2010)

Could we not just carry a pitcher of beer with us wherever we go and periodically dip the flashlight in it?

I see this as a win/win situation but hell, I'm kinda new to this stuff so what do I know..


----------



## grunscga (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess it depends on how much you like warm beer... :laughing:


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 28, 2010)

guiri said:


> Could we not just carry a pitcher of beer with us wherever we go and periodically dip the flashlight in it?
> 
> I see this as a win/win situation but hell, I'm kinda new to this stuff so what do I know..



Ok well, I'm sure someone laughed at that. Since we are being idiotic about this, I might as well go ahead and say something useful.

All that is needed for a high powered led light at this point is for the flashlight maker to get serious about the heat sink. Not hard. Yes, it will alter the design. No, it won't be easy to make it nice for the pocket. But give us a break, it's well within reach at this time. A fan is not required, neither is liquid cooling. Heatpipes could work nicely.

Of course, all this will cost. But that's what we are here for, isn't it.


----------



## guiri (Jan 28, 2010)

grunscga said:


> I guess it depends on how much you like warm beer... :laughing:



Yeah, I hear some people like it pee warm anyway so I didn't see that as a problem...I also see that someone didn't have a great sense of humor 

Anyway, back to the thread which I DO think is important as I am very interested in the RRT-3


----------



## brianch (Jan 28, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> Ok well, I'm sure someone laughed at that. Since we are being idiotic about this, I might as well go ahead and say something useful.
> 
> All that is needed for a high powered led light at this point is for the flashlight maker to get serious about the heat sink. Not hard. Yes, it will alter the design. No, it won't be easy to make it nice for the pocket. But give us a break, it's well within reach at this time. A fan is not required, neither is liquid cooling. Heatpipes could work nicely.
> 
> Of course, all this will cost. But that's what we are here for, isn't it.



CPF should start making their own lights. Let's all combine our knowledge and skills and build a super light!!! I also believe it isn't impossible to properly heatsink a SST-90 in a smaller light package. Manufacturers just need to invest the time and money into thinking up of new ways to dissipate heat out of the light without weakening the structural integrity of the body. 

NOW WHERE IS THIS RRT-3

LET ME AT EMM!!:devil:


----------



## guiri (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, I was thinking of having someone make me a custom light as soon as I get my money so that might just happen as I was going to ask for input here anyway. The fact that I want or like something doesn't mean it's feasible or practical.

Personally, I want to build something super modular.

Actually, I already paid someone here a small down payment towards a head lamp so we'll see how that goes first. Haven't had the money to get it built yet though.


----------



## brianch (Jan 28, 2010)

I think P60 lights are modular enough for me. I can swap the emitter and driver whenever I want.


----------



## mazingerz9 (Jan 28, 2010)

This is totally off topic, but regarding heat issue. Here's a crazy thought.
Most or some of the heat is transferred to the finned head and dissipated. What if the fins were able to slowly rotate either manually or battery powered. I reckon that would dissipate the heat quicker. 

So, the fins would actually act as the blades of a fan. I know it sounds crazy, but who knows, it just might work, if someone's willing to try it. The only problem is worrying if you'll get your fingers cut off if it spins out of control. lol.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 28, 2010)

mazingerz9 said:


> This is totally off topic, but regarding heat issue. Here's a crazy thought.
> Most or some of the heat is transferred to the finned head and dissipated. What if the fins were able to slowly rotate either manually or battery powered. I reckon that would dissipate the heat quicker.
> 
> So, the fins would actually act as the blades of a fan. I know it sounds crazy, but who knows, it just might work, if someone's willing to try it. The only problem is worrying if you'll get your fingers cut off if it spins out of control. lol.



Ok since I'm hearing all this, I suppose I will advance a workable concept for a fan.

Behind the led heat sink resides a fan chamber. The fan is actually a blower and blows heat out vents in the side of the light. Air intake vents on the side of the heat sink allow air inside which then flows over the heat sink fins. The blower of course requires substantial current and thus is not really justified but since we are getting all crazy, there you go.

In this case, the heat sink resides within the flashlight walls to allow for proper air ducting.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 28, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> The blower of course requires substantial current and thus is not really justified but since we are getting all crazy, there you go.
> .



I think you've got the right idea..... the energy used to run a tiny fan is honestly negligible compared to what the LED is burning and wasting.

Heck.. the light produces so much heat, holes alone that would allow passive heat flow.
Everybody knows heat flows up, sucking more air into the bottom holes.

If the light had holes running through it similar to a spoke fashion "or even several spokes" the passive air flow would work regardless of the position of the light.

I don't know why there couldn't be a 2 inch section between the reflector and the handle which holds the batteries thats pure heat sink similar to a computer cpu heat sink.... extreme fins with a thin hollow center where the wires run from the battery chamber and the bezel holding the bulb/reflector.

Nothing wrong with a fan too if it only turns on when the temps warrant it.
The fins would do most of the work alone when the light was on medium or low and the fan would kick in on high.

Here is one example of a heatsink that could rest between the bezel and the handle which houses the batteries.
Here is one more..there is a huge selection of choices out there.


----------



## brianch (Jan 29, 2010)

MORE PICTURES THANKS TO FLAVIO AT BOG!






More photos @ 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=212508

Looks good. That RRT-3 is FAT


----------



## hazna (Jan 29, 2010)

it looks a little too fat to hold... Pricetag is probably going to be quite steep as well, considering the price of the m2s.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 29, 2010)

brianch said:


> ...Looks good. That RRT-3 is FAT



It's fat because of the fan in there. Isn't that right, Windstrings?


----------



## windstrings (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea.. I'm gonna go against the flow of this thread and say it needs to go on a diet!

I don't like fat.... I can't slip it in my back pocket to free up both of my hands.
I can also still fit something else in my hand "with the M2S" at the same time as there is still room left for my fingers to wrap around an additional object thus making the M2S more versatile for most jobs.

The head looks about the same size as the M2S and I"m just not buying all the hype it has over the M2S.

I know raptor is good stuff but I've never owned one. I do own the Jetbeam M1X and its solid and I"m sold on its workmanship and I trust their they have good common sense on how to make a light.

If the raptor was shorter, I could see the fatter design... but whats the benefit?...... it just looks bigger, clunkier and less sexy to me.

Unless it has an SST90 in it, why should I buy it instead of the M2S?
If it has the SST90 and is notably brighter I can see, but where are the heat fins?...... seems it has no more heat dissipation than the M2S.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 29, 2010)

Man, this RRT-3 is HUGE!


----------



## windstrings (Jan 29, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Man, this RRT-3 is HUGE!



The light it emits needs to be huge too, otherwise its the M2S for me as it also carries the SST50 with 1000 lumens.

The raptor has to beat that standard, otherwise its clunky and non sexy to me.


----------



## Gryffin (Jan 29, 2010)

If you think it looks big in your hand, imagine it hanging off the business end of a M4 Carbine. Just might bend the barrel! Or is this thing intended for crew-served weapons?


----------



## Dioni (Jan 29, 2010)

windstrings said:


> The light it emits needs to be huge too, otherwise its the M2S for me as it also carries the SST50 with 1000 lumens.
> 
> The raptor has to beat that standard, otherwise its clunky and non sexy to me.


 
Exactly, I also hope so!


----------



## Dioni (Jan 29, 2010)

Leaving aside the RRT-3 fat [i dont know how] I also noticed a "Bugoutg*ae*rusa.com" in this pic..


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 29, 2010)

I like it and look forward to buying one. After you guys find the first run faults...

Big lights have their place. Consider. You are a C.O. driving the perimeter of a prison for 8 hours, 4 of which are dark. You want to have a searchlight with you in the case that you need to identify something in the yard or in the fences or even in the fields outside of the fence. Sometimes there is even fog. You don't like the searchlight issued to you, if you even get one issued to you. This light is perfect for that.

It's not an every day carry light, it's a holster light or not even that, just a hand held searchlight.

I'm a nature guy. I like to hike and I especially like the evening.

This light won't be for everyone. I'm so glad Jetbeam has developed it, though.


----------



## chef4850 (Jan 29, 2010)

I really hope the RRT-3 performs as well as it looks! Great looking light!. The only thing that would make the RRT-3 look better is my hand wrapped around it. :devil:

Chef


----------



## grunscga (Jan 29, 2010)

Gryffin said:


> Or is this thing intended for crew-served weapons?



No, no, no. It's obviously only one rail adaptor away from being the perfect handgun weaponlight! :laughing:


----------



## brianch (Jan 29, 2010)

I still think they should put the SST-90 in the light  That would justify how fat it is. Plus it would continue the title of this thread and make all of us right.


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 29, 2010)

windstrings said:


> If the raptor was shorter, I could see the fatter design... but whats the benefit?...... it just looks bigger, clunkier and less sexy to me.
> 
> Unless it has an SST90 in it, why should I buy it instead of the M2S?



I agree that from a looks point of view, I am a little disappointed by the RRT-3. The fat design does not put me off from a usability point of view, just doesn't look as attractive as Jetbeams usually do (which is very)

That said, the benefit over the M2S? Well if the RRT-3 has 3 x 18650 compared to 2 (with an extra extender, making it longer than the RRT-3 too BTW) then runtime is an obvious one.

The other obvious thing is the control ring, which is a big thing for me. I just wish it was silver like the RRT-1 and RRT-2 for a bit of contrast. Maybe it will be when released?

I would assume that heat sinking is better on the RRT-3 also, as it does not appear to have the 3 minute restriction that the M2S has. This for me is the worst feature of the M2S, kills it for me.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 29, 2010)

Problem solved..... here is 2200 lumens enough?


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 29, 2010)

The Olight is a very good looking prospect too I agree. Insane to think the it's "low mode" is 6 hours of 700 lumens! 

Would be very interested to see a size comparison shot of the two though, as to me the Olight is almost comically big.

The other question to come to mind with both of these lights is chargers. For those of us who do not as yet have a hobby charger, how does one go about charging three or six 18650's without it taking an age?

I wish someone would make a good multi bay proper cradle slot in type system for 18650 and common lithium sizes, such as the C808M Maha NIMH equivalent (which I have just bought)

EDIT: - OK I have since read that the SR90 has it's own battery pack. Point still applies for 3 x 18650. As far as i can tell a two bay charger (Pila) is the most available?


----------



## Dioni (Jan 29, 2010)

windstrings said:


> Problem solved..... here is 2200 lumens enough?


 
yeah.. finaly!


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jan 29, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Leaving aside the RRT-3 fat [i dont know how] I also noticed a "Bugoutg*ae*rusa.com" in this pic..



Hey...hey...it was late and the natives were getting restless!



Flavio
JETBeam USA
BugOutGEARusa.com


----------



## Gryffin (Jan 30, 2010)

grunscga said:


> No, no, no. It's obviously only one rail adaptor away from being the perfect handgun weaponlight! :laughing:



Lemme guess, you have forearms like Popeye, doncha? :nana:


----------



## gsxer (Jan 30, 2010)

I just hope we can use it for more then 3 minutes or count me out. Of all the new lights coming out this is the one I want. Also please keep it under $250.00.


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 30, 2010)

Use over 3 mins I would think should be ok, surprised if not. I would be even more surprised if it was under $250 USD.

My guess is closer to $350 - $400 USD.


----------



## brianch (Jan 30, 2010)

uknewbie said:


> Use over 3 mins I would think should be ok, surprised if not. I would be even more surprised if it was under $250 USD.
> 
> My guess is closer to $350 - $400 USD.



I really doubt it will be that much. Considering the price of the existing lineup of JETBeam lights including the new M2S, pricing the RRT-3 at $350-$400 wouldn't make sense. The M2S is already expensive in terms of JETBeam lights.


----------



## gsxer (Jan 30, 2010)

It better not be $350.00 to $400.00!!:mecry: The new Olight SR90 is $400.00 on the pre order. I would be taking this light with me on some of my walks in the woods:candle: during the summer and it over a mile long so I would like to be able to run it for over 3 minutes.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 30, 2010)

gsxer said:


> It better not be $350.00 to $400.00!!:mecry: The new Olight SR90 is $400.00 on the pre order. I would be taking this light with me on some of my walks in the woods:candle: during the summer and it over a mile long so I would like to be able to run it for over 3 minutes.




yep.... that would be a bad move to price it comparable to the Olight which is twice the performance in lumens and as I know of states no time limitation on how long your can fun on high "2200 Lm for 70 mins" and "6 hours on 700lm"

The competition is getting interesting with these new LED's.


----------



## gsxer (Jan 30, 2010)

O well can't wait till the Raptor 3 comes out and I just think it will be no more then $250 but will be checking for any news on priceing and delivery dates. I don't want to stir the kettle to much but I just bet a Raptor 4 isn't to far down the pike and this should have a sst 90 in it.


----------



## uknewbie (Jan 30, 2010)

It does seem to make sense initially to draw comparison between the SR90 and the RRT-3, however the issue that comes to mind for me is the size.

SR90 is 336mm in length and bezel diameter of 100mm.

My guess is the RRT-3 is 198mm in length and bezel diameter of 63mm. This is based on comparison shot with the M1X, which it looks similar to in terms of length and bezel diameter.

13.2 inches and 7.7 inches (for the benefit of those still in old money ) This is not insignificant to me. The SR90 comes with a shoulder strap.

Not trying to down the SR90 here btw, just an observation that the two lights are not really trying to do/be the same thing.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 30, 2010)

Rap, Rap, Rap... they call it the Raptor....... opps did I just date myself? 

They are different..... I remember whe the SST first hit the news stands, most folks claimed it would be hard to make it for use in a flashlight because of driver issues, the thirst for more power, and lastly the size and nature of how the light was emitted with the phlat light would require a large reflector.

I'm thinking the larger reflector will "really" make it shine as compared to forcing it to perform in the smaller reflectors.

If size is an issue, there are already some great lights and even the SST50 can be a formidable consideration... but for the SST90, I'm not sure a smaller housing will work as well.

First of all, if the reflector is not very efficient, there will be tremendous heat created as all the light is not transferred out the lens.
In that scenario, you have more heat and less light... all because of a mismatched reflector with the SST90.

I'm just brainstorming here as I have no real credentials to state that I really know what I"m talking about...... just brainstorming.

Then again, is the battery issue.... I had the Barnburner 75W HID and as awesome as it was, It was almost unusable for real jobs because the runtime at 75W was so little..... especially at 80W... "dropped down to 30 min" and I had to let it rest for a cool down before the battery even depleted.

I don't want another light like that..... real bright for its size with little runtime.
I now have the Mule with instead of a 5.25 reflector, it has almost a 9 inch reflector and it can run at 80W for 2.5 hours straight without overheating. The throw is much better than the barnburner too.

I know ballasts and other issues create heat too.. but my point is that larger reflectors are not only more efficient but as the die is larger, so must the reflector be to accomplish the same throw pattern... 

I'm guessing the RRT-3 may end up being a nice light, but my concerns are it may 
1. won't compare in throw.... "less lumens, smaller reflector"
2. will get very hot....... "less mass, smaller reflector makes more heat, and possibly the Olight has a secret as to how its dealing with heat"
3. and won't have the runtime for the Olight...... "less batteries" just my guess.... but I've been wrong before.... I'm not a rocket scientist.

Now I'll let the rocket scientist comment!


----------



## Dioni (Jan 31, 2010)

400 bucks?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2010)

windstrings said:


> I'm just brainstorming here... I've been wrong before.... I'm not a rocket scientist. Now I'll let the rocket scientist comment!



Hello, my name is Rocketman and I'm a rocket scientist.


----------



## grunscga (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I'm not a rocket scientist, but I visited the Johnson Space Center once. Does that count? :tinfoil:



windstrings said:


> "less mass, smaller reflector makes more heat, and possibly the Olight has a secret as to how its dealing with heat"



The only "secret" they have is that the head is HUGE, which gives them two advantages: a lot more mass, and a LOT more surface area when you cover the whole thing with heat sink fins. If you're not allowed to use anything fancy for cooling and have to rely on simple convection, and you have to use the same materials and coatings (anodized aluminum), then the only thing that matters is surface area. When it comes to surface area, small increases in diameter give a large increase in surface area. For example, if we look at simple cylinders to keep the math easy, a 2.5" x 2" cylinder (roughly an M1X head) has a surface area of ~16 sq.in. (not counting the ends). If we move up to 4" x 3", the surface area jumps to ~38 sq.in. (not counting the ends). Cover that with heat fins and you've got a LOT of heat-radiating metal.

It's a trade-off, though. As cool as an SR90 would be, I have absolutely no use for it because it's HUGE and I don't work in SAR. On the other hand, I could easily see the RRT-3 replacing the (slightly) modded mag lights in my inventory and becoming my new "big" light for when I know I'm going to need a lot of light for a long time. Size does matter.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, 

Flavio in the MP M2S thread mentioned the SST-50 would also come to the the RRT-3, did he mistype? Has there been any other word that the RRT-3 would be available with either SST-50 or SST-90?

I think an RRT-3 with SST-50 would suit my needs better.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 31, 2010)

StandardBattery said:


> Hi,
> 
> Flavio in the MP M2S thread mentioned the SST-50 would also come to the the RRT-3, did he mistype? Has there been any other word that the RRT-3 would be available with either SST-50 or SST-90?
> 
> I think an RRT-3 with SST-50 would suit my needs better.


 
*Never mind... *Found my answer a few pages back in the thread. Looks like the title of the thread needs a small addition.

*I like it!* I think SST-50 is more practical with common power sources. The SST-90 can be the domain of the modders and the custom battery pack people for a little while longs... that's OK with me... I try to be a bit practical even though I'm totally impractical Flashaholic. 

If its possible I'm sure they will have an SST-90 version out as soon as they can.


----------



## Gryffin (Jan 31, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> Hello, my name is Rocketman and I'm a rocket scientist.



You're not the man we thought you were at home, oh no no no.


----------



## maskman (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a small collection of Jetbeams and I can definitely envision adding the Raptor-3 to it. I don't know why, but I'm attracted to the fat look. I've also accepted the fact that this won't be a "cheap as chips" purchase. I'm guilty of not reading this thread in it's entirety so it's quite possible IBS or some form of programmability has already been discussed. If so I apologize for my laziness. I do know that without user programmability the Raptor-3 will most definitely stay on the store shelf along with the RRT-0 I never purchased for the same reason. I don't mean to wear a term out, but user programmability is not "Rocket Science". It would be an utter shame IMHO not to include programing for a light in the Raptor-3's price range. You can agree or disagree or agree to disagree, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## littlerm (Jan 31, 2010)

Just found this link 999 CHF...

http://www.yonc.ch/jetbeam-rrt3-pr-433.html?language=en&osCsid=f175b610042541915801096e23c3aa67


----------



## guiri (Feb 1, 2010)

Maskman, I 100% disagree (in a friendly manner...  ) because I'm one of those people that think this is rocket science and I've stopped using two lights because I can't figure out how to use them or remember how to change them.

For me, simplicity like the ring is a must or a no go otherwise and yes, I bought the RRT-0 :nana:


----------



## guiri (Feb 1, 2010)

littlerm said:


> Just found this link 999 CHF...
> 
> http://www.yonc.ch/jetbeam-rrt3-pr-433.html?language=en&osCsid=f175b610042541915801096e23c3aa67



Then add a 0 to that. It says 9,999 and not 999 

"CHF 9'999.00"

Ten grand for a flashlight is kinda stout


----------



## windstrings (Feb 1, 2010)

Dioni said:


> 400 bucks?



Well.. like the old adage... you get what you pay for.....

I comes with 6 - 18650s.... respectable 18650s cost between 8.95 and 15.00 "AWs".... so even if we are fair.. 
1. lets say 10.00 a piece..... thats 60.00 bucks.
2. A charger that would charge all 6 at the same time could cost at least another 60.00 if not more..... unless you wanted to charge 3 sets of 2. Playing that game will not keep the batteries balanced near as well and would be a major hassle of time..... So lets throw in another 60.00 for a charger that would do the job...... Now we are up to 120.00 total.
3. That fancy light meter on the back does not come with most lights "barely any".... that has to be worth at least 20.00 bucks..... now we are up to 140.00.
4. While cumbersome by some.. there is more aluminum and mill work... very nice "deep" fins and appears to very high quality of anodizing of the aluminum...... I'll be conservative and say another 30.00 bucks....

Now we've made it to 170.00 of extra goodies.... not to mention the larger reflector, and cool ability to charge batteries inside or outside the light affording the ease of an extra battery bank that can stay on charge will your out on a venture etc..... so the 400.00 light is suddenly realized to be twice the light of most of the competition in features, time of workmanship, batteries, and charger.

One last thing.. I don't know how much more a SST90 cost than a SST50.. but I think its a bargain!... while the price range may be higher than the orbit of many pocketbooks.... I do think you get what you pay for or I wouldn't have jumped on it.


----------



## guiri (Feb 1, 2010)

When you say you jumped on it...you didn't mean...never mind...I'll get booted for that one...did you pre order it and if so ,where? I can't find it.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 1, 2010)

guiri said:


> When you say you jumped on it...you didn't mean...never mind...I'll get booted for that one...did you pre order it and if so ,where? I can't find it.




I'll never forget an incident in the ER about 25 years ago at Bentaub Hospital in Houston Tx.... if I remember right, it was one of the old thick glass coke bottle that had the date on the bottom...... as they rolled in the year of make was visible on the bottom. I think it was 1947! 

Oh yea.. back on topic.....
Here is the pre-order site.


----------



## guiri (Feb 1, 2010)

$hiit, you gonna get me started on Richard Gere jokes...

By the way, loved you in Young Frankenstein 

Anyway, I got confused. For some reason I thought you pre ordered the RRT-3...


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Feb 1, 2010)

The current RRT-3 we have will be able to run for 1 hour on high using the SST-50. With that said, the current prototype may have some changes (for the better) before the final production is released.

As far as size/weight goes, it is slightly larger than a SF M6 in hand. You can see some hand shots over in the marketplace.

Lastly, extenders are sold as an accessory from Jetbeam. If you want to order the M2S and extender you can always just contact us directly for the CPF specials. :naughty:

Thanks,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## gsxer (Feb 1, 2010)

One hour on high that is good news.:twothumbs Now when we going to able to buy this light?


----------



## FenixFire (Feb 1, 2010)

I really can't make up my mind whether I want the MS2 NOW or WAIT for the RRT-3. I wish we knew more about the raptor 3. Any idea of an ETA for the raptor?


----------



## gsxer (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't want any light that I can only use for 3 minutes on high thats for sure. I will wait for the Raptor 3 if its not to long when but when warm weather gets here I will have something thats for sure.


----------



## uknewbie (Feb 2, 2010)

gsxer said:


> I don't want any light that I can only use for 3 minutes on high thats for sure. I will wait for the Raptor 3 if its not to long when but when warm weather gets here I will have something thats for sure.




I agree, Only being able to run for 3 mins on high makes it seem like a novelty feature to me.

1 hour on this runtime is good enough I would say.

Problem for me still remains how do Jetbeam expect people to charge 3 x 18650 batteries?

I wish a manufacturer would put their name to a multi bay charger for lithium cells.


----------



## cchurchi (Feb 2, 2010)

uknewbie said:


> Problem for me still remains how do Jetbeam expect people to charge 3 x 18650 batteries?


.

Well, in my case, I plan on using my wolf-eyes charger and cartridges. You could always send your 18650's to me to be charged, for a nominal fee of course:naughty:


----------



## uknewbie (Feb 2, 2010)

cchurchi said:


> .
> 
> Well, in my case, I plan on using my wolf-eyes charger and cartridges. You could always send your 18650's to me to be charged, for a nominal fee of course:naughty:





I can charge them, but only one or two at a time, which is annoying.

I just got my C808M Maha charger (which seems very good btw) to avoid this same thing when charging cells for my 6D ROP.

What's so hard about making a good multi bay lithium charger I wonder? Seems to me with the increasing popularity of various sizes someone would have done it by now...


----------



## Dioni (Feb 3, 2010)

windstrings said:


> Well.. like the old adage... you get what you pay for.....
> 
> I comes with 6 - 18650s.... respectable 18650s cost between 8.95 and 15.00 "AWs".... so even if we are fair..
> 1. lets say 10.00 a piece..... thats 60.00 bucks.
> ...


 
I agree with the old adage, but for this price I'm all for a Microfire WarriorII [or maybe III] wich I want.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 3, 2010)

Dioni said:


> I agree with the old adage, but for this price I'm all for a Microfire WarriorII [or maybe III] wich I want.




Again, you get what you pay for. I love HID but there is a reason it cost less per lumen than LED..... yes its very efficient for the power used, and yes its been out a while so the market has adjusted, but it also has flicker issues at times, takes a while to warm up to full brightness "20 - 30 sec" and if you engineer the ballast to fire it up sooner than that you kill the bulb life even more than it already is.
They are pushing the Microfire really hard to get what they are getting... hence only 1200hrs bulb life compared to most other HIDs that are 3000 to 5000 hrs bulb life...... of course against LED there is no comparison..... 60000 hrs LED life. Nor is the runtime equvalent.... I get nervous with only 45min of runtime.

When you have a need to startle or catch prey or an assailant off guard and you want and need full instantaneous brightness so you can do what you need to do without them having time to react, LED is the way to go... aside from older technologies of incandescent etc which are not as bright or efficient in such s small housing.


I"ve seen pics of HID's mounted on high caliber military guns and I Believe that was a failure.... HID's don't like that much shock from the recoil and getting beaten around... it is a bulb after all made of glass.
And that bulb has matter in it that must be heated to become plasma and then a delicate balance of voltage must be maintained by the ballast or the HID bulb will have issues. If all of the matter does not convert to a plasma state and the light is tossed or banged around, it interrupts the smooth light flow as resistance changes within the bulb as the matter moves to different places in the bulb.

A nice technology thats worth it for the very high end lumen lights, but I personally don't see the point for low lumen lights since LED is an option in that arena.

Again, not slamming HID because a little 10W or even 24W HID can be packaged pretty small and give a lot of light, but LED will be a more robust solution thats not as finicky to things being perfect to work.

Ballast themselves are somewhat fragile in the way the operate. They are energy eaters and get very hot and waste lots of energy, if the bulb itself wasn't so efficient, the whole setup would be a bad alternative.

Thats why when you hear the term "80Watts to the bulb".. that means something!

For that much money its a hard choice because the options really start to open up.

If I didn't already have an HID, I "may" go for a tad more lumens for the money.. but since I have an L35 and a Mule, I love the instant on high tech abilities of the SST LED's just for my personal preference of wants and needs.

And BTW... lights with smaller reflectors have a seriously hard time keeping up with lights of larger reflectors just because of efficiencies sake.

The Polarion HID is a master of lumens and throw for the reflector size, but consider the price to get that!
Do you really want to spend 1800 to 2200.00 for 4200 lumens?... a Cadillac of a light though.

LED is quickly consuming the market IMO. Once upon a time, you only found LED's that "looked" bright as you looked directly into them but they didn't carry the real lumens to hit objects in the distance and reflect that information back to your eyes to appear bright and crystal clear like they can today.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 3, 2010)

Dioni said:


> I agree with the old adage, but for this price I'm all for a Microfire WarriorII [or maybe III] wich I want.


I agree 100%, but most of the_ LED Mujahedins_ of CPF wouldn't touch a HID or an incand even if you give them as gift.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 3, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I agree 100%, but most of the_ LED Mujahedins_ of CPF wouldn't touch a HID or an incand even if you give them as gift.




Well they are missing out......... that means they have never seen a powerful HID in action or they would change their tune!

Everytime I go to a lightshow and bring my Barnburner it turns non-believers into converts as they see 8600 lumens turn night into day at a distance of 300 yards!... Mouths drop, I hear "wows" and people express how they've never seen anything like that before.
No one wants to show off their LED's after the big boys come out to play.... so I usually wait till last to do it!:thumbsup:

What excites me about the Olight SR90 is not because of its lumen output per se "2200lm" but because it does it with such throw that the shaft it creates will be equal to a 3500lm HID "although not as big".
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=213047&page=4


> I have tested total output vs our L35, which is brighter than the Stanley and which we rate at ~3500L, and the L35 is more than 30% brighter for gross output than the SR90. What's AMAZING about the SR90 is the throw - it's playing in the same league as our 30 and 35W HID's so the lux are very high higher - too high for my meter to measure on all counts though.




An LED light that can actually play ball with HID's is pretty exciting.

I love lights with throw..... too much spill kills night vision if your honestly trying to see into the distance.


----------



## uknewbie (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree totally about the issue of instant on benefits. The smaller handheld hid's seem to be losing out to leds of the same size to me because of this. Why carry around a compact item if it takes 30 seconds to warm up?

That said if the light is of a certain size you are likely to be using it as a night searchlight and so the warm up time doesnt matter so much. I am not likely to try to startle an intruder with a large searchlight sized light.

This is the thing I dont like so much about the sr90, it is too big to really be a compact carry so I dont see that the instant on matters as much in such a large light.

I agree though it looks impressive and think it is good value. The points about the battery pack being included are very valid and a big plus for buying the light I think.


----------



## Dioni (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I think we're saying the same thing but in a different views and way. All light sources mentioned here have their pos and cons. The HIDs with their warm-ups, the incans with their thirst for energy and LEDs with their shortage of CRI and excess of heat in the base.

Therefore, IMO the LEDs are years ahead of others regarding runtime and only that, I repeat IMO. I don't see myself with a flashlight in wich the size can be compared to a HID may have a tactical use and its not my interest.

These super shining flashlights serve only to search [ie searchlights] and I see nothing wrong with taking a few time to warm up, however, for search use the CRI is very important.

Back to the topic, I finish with a "long life" to all these light sources because all have market yet.


----------



## uknewbie (Feb 4, 2010)

So, anyway, it is early Feb...

Where is it?

Website says they are on holiday 13th to 19th Feb


----------



## gsxer (Feb 4, 2010)

I bet we won't see this light any time before June! My 2 cents worth.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 4, 2010)

gsxer said:


> I bet we won't see this light any time before June! My 2 cents worth.




You could be right... now that the Olight SR90 has been released the bar has been raised.

I may not be smart to release anything that can't match or beat the Olight.


----------



## grunscga (Feb 4, 2010)

windstrings said:


> I may not be smart to release anything that can't match or beat the Olight.



I don't know, they're really different animals. The SR90 is huge, the RRT-3 is...not as huge.  The SR90 uses custom battery packs, the RRT-3 (according to rumor) uses regular 18650s, or even CR123As. The SR90 has a 2200 lumen high and a 700 lumen "low". With the control ring, the RRT-3 probably has a much better selection of low-ish/medium settings. The SR90 is a super-thrower, the RRT-3...well, we don't know...

Honestly, I don't really see the RRT-3 competing directly with the SR90. Hopefully, it will be noticeably cheaper, but even if it's the same price, it solves a different problem than the SR90. Also, I can't imagine hanging an SR90 off the end of a rifle... :sick2:


----------



## sqchram (Feb 4, 2010)

grunscga said:


> Also, I can't imagine hanging an SR90 off the end of a rifle... :sick2:


 
Browning .50 cal?


----------



## windstrings (Feb 4, 2010)

the SR90 is 13.23" long with a 4" head.... your right... pretty big, but not bad either....but 6 -18650's have to go somewhere, otherwise you don't have that runtime.

Something more lightweight is probably more the ticket for a rifle and in that case runtime is a lesser priority.

I don't plan on using it for that application.

I love having a light that fullfills the role of many others.

There is no perfect light, but If I like the SR90 like I think I am, I will only need 3 lights...... One for my keyring, the SR90, and my big bad HID "nearly 10000 lumens". If I used one for a rifle, I maybe would need a fourth.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 4, 2010)

Dioni said:


> I agree with the old adage, but for this price I'm all for a Microfire WarriorII [or maybe III] wich I want.




Dioni, considering the price you might want to give the SST-90 a second chance. It won't only produce more lumens than the K2000R, but it's going to to nearly everything else better as well. 

Warm-up time 
Color temp
Run-time
etc.

The HID may still hold a throw advantage but it's not going to be by a huge margin. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 5, 2010)

The M2S should be light.. the M1X was very light... but again... how many lumens do you want and just how far do you need to shoot at night and just how blinded do you want your prey?

People put enough other stuff on their guns... weight is relative.


----------



## chef4850 (Feb 8, 2010)

I talked to jetbema today and here is what they had to say about the release of the RRT-3.

"We will be releasing the RRT-3 in early march and they are going to try to move the release date up to accommodate the requests"

Chef


----------



## uknewbie (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm, early March. 

It does seem like this model has some good potential to be very popular.

Is it just me or is the main issue here the control ring? It is a big draw for me to Jetbeam, among many other things of course.


----------



## gsxer (Feb 11, 2010)

I got my fingers cross on a March release on this one. Had my eye on a Maelstrom S1200 but I read it won't be out till Q2 or Q3 which means Christmas at the earlest! Also the Olight SR50 looks nice but there not even talking about that light much yet so 2011!? The Raptor-3 looks great and were hopeing it's no more then $250.00. Hay BugOutGear any more news at all??


----------



## jtrucktools34 (Feb 12, 2010)

BOG's Web Site says...



> Coming Soon:
> 
> JETBeam 1200 Lumen RRT-3


:twothumbs





Flavio,

HELP US... OUR POCKETS ARE ON FIRE


----------



## guiri (Feb 12, 2010)

My pocket's not on fire, I'm broke but if it helps, I'll set myself on fire....anyone..anyone...


----------



## gsxer (Feb 18, 2010)

Any news come on anything at all!!:mecry:


----------



## allen2oo3 (Feb 19, 2010)

just got my rrt-0 today and would love to get more raptors.


----------



## VideoFame (Feb 19, 2010)

My SR90 should be arriving with UPS today! Hopefully I'll have the 1st one!


----------



## chef4850 (Feb 19, 2010)

now that BOG has it up on their site as "comming Soon" it will not be much longer and I will have my baby at home. 

Chef


----------



## uknewbie (Feb 21, 2010)

Come on I refuse to believe one of the dealers does not have a date for this yet!!

Quit holding out on us


----------



## gsxer (Feb 21, 2010)

I think this is the last day of the "Chinese Holiday" we should be hearing some good news any time now I think!


----------



## gsxer (Feb 27, 2010)

O come on any news at all this is getting ridicules:thumbsdow:mecry:


----------



## guiri (Feb 27, 2010)

*+1* :sigh:


----------



## guiri (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 27, 2010)

I emailed bugoutgear awhile back and they said ETA is sometime in March.


----------



## gsxer (Feb 27, 2010)

Well lets hope so like to have a new light by spring the waiting goes on...:sigh:


----------



## Tora (Mar 2, 2010)

It is MARCH...

I've been waiting...Raptor - 3...you're late...:tired:

Some kind of word...release has been moved back a few months? Units are being shipped now?...WHAT..JetBeam...tell us something.

A case that fits on a duty belt...any possibility of that?

The word "soon" is relative...please give us updated info.

As soon as it comes on line...it's mine...


----------



## windstrings (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm guessing its all about physics...... the Olight SR90 handles the heat well, but it has very nice heat fins and is a pretty big light.

To put the same SST-90 in a smaller housing.. something has to give somewhere.


----------



## gsxer (Mar 2, 2010)

The Raptor-3 is useing the SST-50.


----------



## uknewbie (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah I got bored waiting and have bought an M1X from the MP.

Still want to get one of these though if it is as good as I hope it will be. Quite annoying the delay given the age of this thread alone!

1200 lumens, control ring, I would guess looking at other Jetbeam models this will have a bit of throw about it, all sounds good...

Taking a while though :sleepy:


----------



## windstrings (Mar 2, 2010)

NOthing wrong with the M1X.... very bright for the lightweight size it is.... a very nice light indeed... plenty light enough for a gun mount or to effortlessly carry dog walking.


----------



## gsxer (Mar 7, 2010)

You would think we would hear something from BOG by now. It has been over a month sense we seen a measage from BOG.:hairpull:


----------



## Steve'O (Mar 7, 2010)

It needs to be spot on before release. 
Ya know what will happen if it aint


----------



## Tora (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## gsxer (Mar 11, 2010)

Hay BOG what is the latest on this light? Are we still looking at a March release??????


----------



## Light11 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Dioni (Mar 11, 2010)

:tired:


----------



## gsxer (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 13, 2010)

:scowl: for raptor 3 that is not coming this march.


----------



## gsxer (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been looking at the UltraFire RL-2088. I bet there would not be much of a difference between the RRT-3.


----------



## chef4850 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have the RL-2088 light and although it is a great light there will a lot of differences between the two!

different emitter = different beam profile (osram vs. SST-50)
better build quality = jetbeam lights are top notch! Right up there with surefire
selector ring on RRT-3 and not on RL-2088 (switch on RL-2088 feels a little off but still a decient light IMHO)

I am really looking foward to this light. It is going to be a winner!:thumbsup:

Chef


----------



## easilyled (Mar 13, 2010)

I wish that the OP, nanotech17, would change the title of this thread because we now know for certain that the Raptor-3 does not use an SST-90 (but uses an SST-50 instead.


----------



## gsxer (Mar 13, 2010)

Well crap I guess I will just have to wait on the RRT-3. But I would bet the UltraFire would be at least 100.00 cheaper. I already have some batteries and a charger. The wait goes on and on.


----------



## Tora (Mar 13, 2010)

It is between this and the 1800 Maelstrom. I have the need for massive flood with only medium throw. 

I wait for the deadlines only to be disappointed on both. I may as well wait for the 1800 Maelstrom. Unless the Jetbeam is underrated and the Maelstrom is overrated - I may as well wait a few months longer. I think I shall await the reviews and beam shots before making my final decision. 

As I now have the 2088, I can afford to wait.

The guy at work awaiting the 2088 is impatient though. I promised him he could have it once I upgrade.


----------



## Brian321 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## gsxer (Mar 16, 2010)

So much for a early March release!! April May June??


----------



## guiri (Mar 16, 2010)

:wave: Yohoo, I know this one...July, August, September, October, November, December...shall I keep going? I'm good at this.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a hunch they were ready to release until Olight spoiled the mix by introducing the SR90...... then back to the drawing board!  :devil:


----------



## gsxer (Mar 16, 2010)

What I don't understand why don't we here something from BOG or Lightjunction or someone that is in know with this light. I bet we will see a Maelstrom before a RRT-3!! Anyways I am sticken with my I hope it is no more then 250.00 or you can count me out. The wait goes on and on!! I think I'll get me a Maratac just to calm my nerves.


----------



## guiri (Mar 16, 2010)

Just get a few CR123's and tape them around your body. I hear the effect is soothing :naughty:


----------



## gsxer (Mar 17, 2010)

I just pulled the trigger on a RRT-0 this will be my first JetBeam. I might have it this Saturday can't wait. I got the AA extender and a OP reflector.


----------



## guiri (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats man


----------



## gsxer (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guirl:thumbsup: I just got tracking looks like it will be around Tuesday before I get the RRT-0. It took them three days just to get it in the mail:scowl::shakehead no more orders from them. Now my RRT-0 needs a big brother....


----------



## guiri (Mar 20, 2010)

gsxer said:


> Now my RRT-0 needs a big brother....



Why? You think the RRT-0 is afraid of the dark?


----------



## gsxer (Mar 22, 2010)

Got my RRT-0 in the mail today very nice light and my first JetBeam. After getting a RRT-0 it's only making the wait for the RRT-3 even harder.


----------



## uknewbie (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah my first Jetbeam is an M1X. Impressive build quality. I agree it makes me want the RRT-3 too. 

Some wait though

:sleepy::sleepy::sleepy:


----------



## gopajti (Mar 22, 2010)

http://blackforce.stores.yahoo.net/rrt3.html

:wave:


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, a nice little addition to it:

http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/rrt3.html


----------



## Chongker (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow.

I. Must. Get. One.


----------



## PayBack (Mar 22, 2010)

They can't be serious? I doesn't need that silly handle does it??

If the price doesn't kill it for me, the handle sure will.


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 22, 2010)

I imagine the handle wouldn't be necessary unless you had particularly small hands. e.g. Fivemega's megalennium uses the same battery config and is easy enough to hold. It looks quite versatile with a few different battery options. I like the fact that it can run at full power continuously unlike the M2S.

What I don't like is the annoying strobe which will no doubt be easy to activate by accident and the pointless standby mode. It seems like they haven't paid any attention to the numerous complaints about the RRT-1 and RRT-2. I hope they've at least switched round the position of standby and strobe. Also I think that there are too many levels. 3-4 would be sufficient. 6 is just confusing IMO and makes it hard to figure out which mode you're on and therefore how much runtime you're going to get.


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 22, 2010)

The two thumbscrews on the side of the mount… I'm guessing it's a Picatinny rail gun mount, that the handle mounts into. Not a bad way to add a little extra functionality.

Really, 3x18650? That's NOT a pocket-sized light. I can think of several lights that are smaller and lighter, that come with shoulder slings, fer cryin' out loud. 

So if it ships with that handle, hey, you don't have to use it, just think of it as a free gun mount in the box. Oh, and when you carry it, don't forget: lift with your legs, not your back!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow!

I like that!

It will be interesting to see a review or two when it is released.

I think the handle is a good idea, a little to similar to Polarion mind you.


----------



## nvrdark (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice light but $325 on a pre order with no CPF discount, Ouch…. The reviews better be good. Might have to start looking at a Legion II again.
Can’t wait for more details……


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Mar 22, 2010)

nvrdark said:


> Nice light but $325 on a pre order with no CPF discount, Ouch…. The reviews better be good. Might have to start looking at a Legion II again.
> Can’t wait for more details……



Says who?


----------



## ntalbot (Mar 22, 2010)

nvrdark said:


> Nice light but $325 on a pre order with no CPF discount, Ouch…. The reviews better be good. Might have to start looking at a Legion II again.
> Can’t wait for more details……



Yeah, that's a lot of dough. I was expecting/hoping it would be more like $200. The Legion II might be a better deal, but definitely not as tough.


----------



## guiri (Mar 22, 2010)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Says who?



You da man Flavio.

Hey, I don't see what the complaint is about a handle that can be taken off. You don't want yours, ship it to me 'cause I'm thinking I might get one of these when and if i have the money. Right now I have an eviction to take care of.

As for the many modes, again, DON'T turn the ring if you don't want a different mode. I don't see how you're accidentally going to turn it, ESPECIALLY holding the handle


----------



## guiri (Mar 22, 2010)

nvrdark said:


> Nice light but $325 on a pre order with no CPF discount, Ouch…. The reviews better be good. Might have to start looking at a Legion II again.
> Can’t wait for more details……



Hell, although not the same light, I think this would be much more useful and for me desirable vs the Intimidator at $450. As much as I want a powerful light, I think that one is too damn big.


----------



## ntalbot (Mar 22, 2010)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Says who?



Ok, that's a very good discount! I just pre-ordered one. Ouch, my wallet! Now how do I break it to the wife? - aka 'She who must be obeyed'


----------



## ntalbot (Mar 22, 2010)

What's Jetbeam's track record on getting a flashlight RIGHT the first time? Or do they allow the early adopters to be beta-testers like Eagletac does? My impression was that they don't make many mistakes, but I just noticed the M1X is up to version 4 already. What gives?


----------



## kengps (Mar 22, 2010)

I have one of the M2S's with the miss-programmed UI's. and last email I got from Jetbeam was "we'll tell the engineer and get back to you" Never did. If the RRT3 has the same track record as the others, then expect the fix to be an update to the manual instead of fixing it to make it work the way the original instructions describe it to be.


----------



## calebra (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

Let me guess, I'll be the last one getting one of these 



"The nicest thing about smacking your head against the wall is.......The feeling you get when you stop"


----------



## easilyled (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm surprised there's no Sales Thread in the MarketPlace yet.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 23, 2010)

It's looked like a polarion hid with the handle attached to it. . I'm sure they are about the same size as the upcoming maelstrom s1800 of which they are both using 6xcr123. And probably on the same price range also.


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, it's not going to be a small light but I'm thinking good bit smaller than the Intimidator.

As for the sales thread, he probably hasn't had the time yet 

Also, considering the regular price, he may or may not want to spread the discount around too much. THat's a lot of money off for what looks to be a very nice light.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 23, 2010)

guiri said:


> Yeah, it's not going to be a small light but I'm thinking good bit smaller than the Intimidator........



However the Intimidator is more than twice as bright with probably more than twice the throw.

Its a personal judgement regarding size vs. output but the Intimidator is clearly in a class of its own for output and amazing throw combined, for an led light.

There are no signs that this will change for the foreseeable future.


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

True dat but doesn't it have to be more than twice the lumens to be perceived to the eye as TWICE as bright?

Also, if you count the discount in, the Intimidator is going to be a good bit more expensive and the question is, how much bigger.

I really think it's a bit too big, for MY taste at least AND looks wise, I think the RRT-3 is much nicer.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 23, 2010)

guiri said:


> True dat but doesn't it have to be more than twice the lumens to be perceived to the eye as TWICE as bright?



Yes, I've read that too.

However, all I can say is that the SR90 has stunning output. You have to see it to believe it.
It honestly makes all my other high-powered led lights look like candles by comparison. (like the JB M1-X and Olight M30)
It even overwhelms my LED-Zeppelin triple SSC-P7 M6 for sheer lumen output very obviously in ceiling bounce and the triple-P7 has been measured in an integrating sphere as producing 1700 true out-the-front lumens.
This means that the 2200 lumen claim by Olight for the SR90 is in all probability quite close to the *real* output.

The Raptor-3 has a real output of 850 lumens according to JB. This is quite a difference.

I am really looking forward to some reviews on CPF of the SR90. I think HKJ is close to submitting one. Its going to make for some very interesting reading.


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't doubt it's spectacular. The question everyone will have to ask themselves is, do they want to carry it around.

As something to carry around for fun, sure, but let's say and NO, I'm not knocking anyone here for buying one, but let's say someone like me want one in the car for when something happens on the road. There is some accident and lots of light is needed or whatever. Sure, I can put any size in light in my truck, especially when I get my truck back which is a Ford Excursion, but is it going to be practical and will I want to use it.

Mind you, I would have to actually check one out for myself.

Again, the question is also, how much brighter than the RRT-3 will it LOOK?

Note! I'm not in any way putting the Intimidator down, just expressing my opinions.


----------



## nvrdark (Mar 23, 2010)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Says who?



I apologize BOG. I tried to pre-order on last night with the discount code of cpfjet and received a message like “The item in my cart did not qualify for discount” I tried again this morning and it worked fine. Thanks for offering the RRT-3for pre order..as far as I know you are the only dealer that is.


----------



## ntalbot (Mar 23, 2010)

guiri said:


> I don't doubt it's spectacular. The question everyone will have to ask themselves is, do they want to carry it around.
> 
> As something to carry around for fun, sure, but let's say and NO, I'm not knocking anyone here for buying one, but let's say someone like me want one in the car for when something happens on the road. There is some accident and lots of light is needed or whatever. Sure, I can put any size in light in my truck, especially when I get my truck back which is a Ford Excursion, but is it going to be practical and will I want to use it.
> 
> ...



To me the SR90 and the RRT-3 are in two very different size and output categories which means two things:
1. It does not really makes sense to compare them against each other.
2. You need both!


----------



## easilyled (Mar 23, 2010)

guiri said:


> ......Again, the question is also, how much brighter than the RRT-3 will it LOOK?
> 
> Note! I'm not in any way putting the Intimidator down, just expressing my opinions.



It will look *much* brighter. 2200 lumens looks much brighter than 850 lumens even to our logarithmic eyes.



ntalbot said:


> To me the SR90 and the RRT-3 are in two very different size and output categories which means two things:
> 1. It does not really makes sense to compare them against each other.
> 2. You need both!



Yes, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 23, 2010)

easilyled said:


> I am really looking forward to some reviews on CPF of the SR90. I think HKJ is close to submitting one. Its going to make for some very interesting reading.



I have not decided if I do a SR90 review, but I will do a beam shot that includes it. At the current time I have this line-up for the beam shot, but I am waiting for at least one more light:





I do not know if I will wait for the Raptor-3.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 23, 2010)

HKJ said:


> I have not decided if I do a SR90 review, but I will do a beam shot that includes it. At the current time I have this line-up for the beam shot, but I am waiting for at least one more light:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks HKJ. I realize that reviews are very time-consuming.
That's a great line-up that you'll be using for comparative beam-shots and I'll look forward to seeing them.
I would love to know your opinion of the SR90. I am mightily impressed with it so far, despite its large size.


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 23, 2010)

HKJ said:


>



DAY-um, that's a whole lotta lumens in one photo. :thumbsup:

lovecpf


----------



## Tito (Mar 23, 2010)

Product Description
RRT-3:
Output and Runtime:
*Sale price: $325.00*
# LED Source: SST 50 LED
# Max LED working current is 5A
# *Approx. 1200 lumen *(LED lumens)
# OTF (out the front)lumens: approximately 850 lumens
Battery Type: 3 x 18650 rechargeable batteries, 6 x CR123 or 6 x RCR123 rechargeable Li-ion batteries.
# Under max output setting the RRT-3 can run for approximately 1 hour
# Due to proper heat sinking, the RRT-3 can continuously operate for an extended period of time


Item# JB-M2S
*Sale price: $180.00*
Power Source: SST-50 LED
Max LED working current is 4A
*Max Lumen: 1000 lumen* (LED lumen)
Out the front lumen is approximately 750 lumen
Battery Config: 3xCR123, or with extender: 4xCR123 or 2x18650


*What's the diference Guys ????????????

325 - 180 = $ 145 more !

*

*Would prefered RRT-3 with SST-90 & 2000 lumens.
*

best regards ,
Albert.


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

ntalbot said:


> To me the SR90 and the RRT-3 are in two very different size and output categories which means two things:
> 1. It does not really makes sense to compare them against each other.
> 2. You need both!




Yeah, and I need a wife to cook and clean AND a girlfriend. Guess how that worked out for me? :devil:


Tito: Difference is, the RRT-3 looks better to me. I hate long and skinny bodies (on lights that is).

Easilyled: Thanks ,that's what I needed. Nice and simple answers 

HJK: If you take the beam shots with as close to identical conditions as you can (if outside and if inside, that should not be a problem), you should be able to go and take pics of the RRT-3 or whatever you get next and still do a fairly decent comparison. Of course, if you take pics one night outside with clear weather and next time with fog, things are obviously going to look different.

George


----------



## ntalbot (Mar 23, 2010)

Tito,

The UI on the RRT-3 is a lot better.
You can pre-order the RRT-3 for a lot less than the the price you quoted if you use a coupon code.
4 min limit on high on the M2S is a drag.
The RRT-3 looks seriously cool.

That said, once they fix the UI mistake on the M2S, it is a heck of a light.


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

What he said...


----------



## PayBack (Mar 23, 2010)

guiri said:


> You da man Flavio.
> 
> Hey, I don't see what the complaint is about a handle that can be taken off. You don't want yours, ship it to me 'cause I'm thinking I might get one of these when and if i have the money. Right now I have an eviction to take care of.
> 
> As for the many modes, again, DON'T turn the ring if you don't want a different mode. I don't see how you're accidentally going to turn it, ESPECIALLY holding the handle



No one was complaining about a handle that can be taken off. My complaint was if the handle was "needed".


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

No offense meant, it was more of a general comment but I still think it looks good


----------



## uknewbie (Mar 23, 2010)

uknewbie said:


> My guess is the *RRT-3* is *198mm in length* and *bezel diameter of 63mm*. This is based on comparison shot with the M1X, which it looks similar to in terms of length and bezel diameter.



I am surprised how much of an issue some people seem to be making over the size of this light.

The *TK40*, for example, as a similar style of light is *208mm in length* and *bezel diameter of 62mm.
* 
Seems to me these two lights will be near identical in size, and no-one seems to complain much about the TK40's size.

Also, why compare it to the SR90? It is a light at something like double the size and much more expensive. Different machines.

If or when Jetbeam make an SST-90 light, that would be the time for comparison.


----------



## PayBack (Mar 23, 2010)

guiri said:


> No offense meant, it was more of a general comment but I still think it looks good



None taken. 

uknewbie.. I agree, the price is more a concern than the size for me. It's just the first thing I saw was the picture with the handle and it made it look huge.


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

uknewbie, I don't want to contradict you NOR do I understand this very well but, I did a little thing in Corel Draw and I can set my measurements to anything I like, in this case mm's and I just stuck three 18mm circles (18650, right?) and then a 63mm circle on the outside. Seems like an awful lot of empty space doesn't it?

Again, I have no clue, just playing with numbers...


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 23, 2010)

guiri said:


> uknewbie, I don't want to contradict you NOR do I understand this very well but, I did a little thing in Corel Draw and I can set my measurements to anything I like, in this case mm's and I just stuck three 18mm circles (18650, right?) and then a 63mm circle on the outside. Seems like an awful lot of empty space doesn't it?
> 
> Again, I have no clue, just playing with numbers...



63mm is the bezel diameter. The body is smaller in diameter than the bezel.


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

Bezel, hell ,I missed that part. Ok, can someone ESTIMATE what the diameter is on the body and we should be able to figure the rest out from this picture..





I mean, we'll prolly find out soon enough but since we're venturing some guesses here...

Besides, if we can figure it out, we can make a comparison in size to the Intimidator or something else.


----------



## vio765 (Mar 23, 2010)

any word on runtimes and mode brightness?


----------



## berry580 (Mar 23, 2010)

guiri said:


> I really think it's a bit too big, for MY taste at least AND* looks wise, I think the RRT-3 is much nicer*.


ABSOLUTELY, RRT3 IMO is light years ahead in terms of looks.



easilyled said:


> It will look *much* brighter. 2200 lumens looks much brighter than 850 lumens even to our logarithmic eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I couldn't agree more.


is SR-90's 2200 lumens OTF?
I'm not so sure, but you chose to compare that number with RRT-3's estimated OTF output, whats the deal here mate?



vio765 said:


> any word on runtimes and mode brightness?


_
*Data :* (may vary in end production!): 1200 lumens (OTF: 850 lm) @5A - 1h runtime 
3x 18650 or 6x (R)CR123A 
8 mode: strobe - 100% - 60% - 40% - 30% - 20% - 10% - (1% or Beacon)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2465629&postcount=8
_


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 23, 2010)

Hah. The maelstrom S1200 is worth the wait. They will have the same lumen and the latter will be "pocketable" not the jetbeam that you need big hands to handle/operate it and for those who have small hands they will use the included handle to use it. And lastly, the jetbeam only uses sst-50 vs sst-90 so the S1200 will probably gona beat it in terms of OTF lumen. :shakehead.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree, compared to the JB-M2S I was disappointed we didn't get higher lumen ratings.
Not trying to dog the RRT cause its a noble work of art for sure but while it looks totally rad in the picture, I personally like a little more to hold onto than such a skinny handle.... I think a little fatter would distribute weight better and be more comfortable on the fingers for a very long hike.

I also think if the handle were a bit different it could be interesting to see it mounted on a SR90... I'm surprised they don't offer it alone as an addition to other flashlights.

Again, while the light looks great, I"m not sure its practicle for the price.....
Just how many light settings do you need anyway... I figure low and high works just fine and if I"m gonna carry a light that fat, it will be the SR90, otherwise the JB-M2S would be my choice as I've had a M1X before and it was very comfortable to use and easy on the hands, weight was great even for a light touch such as a petite lady. The RRT didn't disappoint in looks.... just think I expected more.... or maybe I'm spoiled from the SR90.... if your gonna go big, you need to have something great to show for it.
Competition is getting rough.


----------



## guiri (Mar 24, 2010)

windstrings said:


> Competition is getting rough.



Yeah...and dontcha love it? :rock:


----------



## uknewbie (Mar 24, 2010)

Again, I don't see that this torch is a "big" buy in anyway other than price perhaps.

Comparative shot of TK40 vs M1X:






Comparative shot of M1X vs RRT-3:






_Images found elsewhere on forum, re-used without permission._

Again, seems to me this is very TK40-like in size.


----------



## coolperl (Mar 24, 2010)

From the above photo, it seems that the RRT-3 reflector will be very similiar (if not the same) as M2S - which means shallower then M1X reflector. 

M2S is not an outstanding thrower, taking into account its overall output and RRT-3 will be only slightly better. I'd really like to see this 600+ yards range 

What's more interesting, is the ability to dissipate heat. The M2S has 9 deep fins in the bezel and with LED driven at 4A, it can run only for 3mins (according to manufacturer), the RRT-3 has LED driven at 5A and only 3 shallow fins ...yet it has no limitations in runtime on full power. I don't believe that bigger battery tube could make such big difference.


----------



## uknewbie (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah I agree heatsinking is the interesting issue here. Fins aside, you would have to see inside the light to see what other heatsinking they have done.

You could have good heatsinking with no fins I suppose. The M2S does not interest me at all, not only because I own the M1X, but because of the limit on runtime on max. This just says to me that it has not been properly designed in terms of heatsinking. Looks like an M1X with the newer emitter, stuck more fins on there and it didn't quite work.

A light having a proper thermal cut-off worked in would not bother me, but to blanket a time limit is just not a very good idea I think.

Is a problem they all have to contend with though of course. If left on high for some time my M1X, Lummi Raw NS and ROP High all get too hot to hold, at least near the head end.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 24, 2010)

coolperl said:


> What's more interesting, is the ability to dissipate heat. The M2S has 9 deep fins in the bezel and with LED driven at 4A, it can run only for 3mins (according to manufacturer), the RRT-3 has LED driven at 5A and only 3 shallow fins ...yet it has no limitations in runtime on full power. I don't believe that bigger battery tube could make such big difference.



The difference might be the transfer of heat to the body tube, where the thicker light has a better connection from the led to body and maybe also a thicker body tube.
The body on Raptor-3 will also have much better connection to the hand holding it.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 24, 2010)

berry580 said:


> is SR-90's 2200 lumens OTF?
> I'm not so sure, but you chose to compare that number with RRT-3's estimated OTF output, whats the deal here mate?



If you care to look back to my post, I explained why I think 2200 lumens is likely to be an OTF rating for the SR90, mate.

My SR90 trounces my triple P7 M6 Led-Zeppelin light in ceiling bounce by a distance.

The Led-Zeppelin light has been measured to have an OTF rating of 1700 lumens with an integrating sphere.


----------



## chef4850 (Mar 24, 2010)

I recieved an e-mail from BOG stating that the handle is *not* included witht he light. That is dissapointing to say the least.

Chef


----------



## guiri (Mar 24, 2010)

coolperl said:


> the RRT-3 has LED driven at 5A and only 3 shallow fins ...yet it has no limitations in runtime on full power. I don't believe that bigger battery tube could make such big difference.



Nah, the secret is the hidden compartment behind the head which you fill with ice before you go out to use it...I have confirmed this with my sources in Uzbekistan and they are sure of it...


----------



## windstrings (Mar 24, 2010)

chef4850 said:


> I recieved an e-mail from BOG stating that the handle is *not* included witht he light. That is dissapointing to say the least.
> 
> Chef



Then that answers my question... it must be avail for purchase alone... I wonder what other lights it will fit?

Anyway... I don't think I would want it..... if the light was so big it was like a lantern without it "like the polarion" than it would make sense. 
But when you can hold in your hand you have much more control.

But thats just me.... if someone really likes it, its thier choice.. it is a very attractive addition.


----------



## guiri (Mar 24, 2010)

I like it 'cause it looks good but no, I don't think I need it either and it's good that it's a choice


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, to me no handle = no deal.

They shouldn't advertise pictures with the handle, if it is not included. (not talking about BOG)


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 24, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Well, to me no handle = no deal.
> 
> They shouldn't advertise pictures with the handle, if it is not included. (not talking about BOG)


Yep, that's one hell a big light and it needs a handle. The light already is very pricey and yet the handle is not included so they will charge you additional fee to have the handle. :sigh:.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 24, 2010)

Also, the fact that their main advertisement image shows the handle, indicates to me that it is more of a necessity rather than an accessory... That's just my thinking anyway.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 24, 2010)

Without an immediate disclaimer stating "handle optional" its a cause for offense and a "No buy".

People are only offended when they expect something and don't get it... and they are delighted with they don't expect something and get it anyway.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 24, 2010)

You are correct, however here in Australia, there are very strong laws against "False Advertisement".

I am not sure if it is the same in the US.

To me, false advertising is simply misleading people and lying... and I don't like lies.

Honesty is the best policy, so to me Jetbeam either;

a) shouldn't have advertising images with the handle on the Raptor 3

or

b) state in fine print _on the image_ that the handle is a separate accessory.


If you go over the responses in this thread, most people were rather excited when they saw the handle, myself being one of those people.

To pay $325, and then have to pay (I would guess) another $50 or so for a handle is not really acceptable, when it is advertised with it pre-installed.


----------



## uknewbie (Mar 24, 2010)

I assumed upon first sight that this handle was not included. Just like one of the earlier pictures of this light showed it with some other holder, like for a bike or similar. It was attached to a bag then.

These are just leaked photos so to speak and Jetbeam are not really advertising it anywhere yet.

Again someone mentioned that this is one big light and needs a handle!

Does the TK40 need a handle?

That handle looks stupid if you ask me and clearly by it's attachment is an add on.


----------



## nvrdark (Mar 24, 2010)

coolperl said:


> What's more interesting, is the ability to dissipate heat. The M2S has 9 deep fins in the bezel and with LED driven at 4A, it can run only for 3mins (according to manufacturer), the RRT-3 has LED driven at 5A and only 3 shallow fins ...yet it has no limitations in runtime on full power. I don't believe that bigger battery tube could make such big difference.



I did some rough calculations and not taking the fins into consideration on either light the RRT-3 has roughly twice the surface area to dissipate heat than the M2S.


----------



## uknewbie (Mar 24, 2010)

nvrdark said:


> I did some rough calculations and not taking into the fins on either light the RRT-3 has roughly twice the surface area to dissipate heat than the M3S.



Interesting point. I would imagine there is also more internal space with the possibility of heatsinking that we cannot see in there.

I always liked the look of Elektrolumens solid brass slug idea he used for heatsinking. Whilst I do't expect that of course, would be interesting to see if there is some internal metal to sink to.


----------



## nvrdark (Mar 24, 2010)

The battery tube design would also make a difference. Solid with grooves cut for the batteries like the Legan II or a carrier.


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm going to have one of the RRT-3's to test out and play with this coming Friday night...:devil::nana:


----------



## nvrdark (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm jealous. Take lots of pics


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 24, 2010)

I will. I will have it for awhile and I'll be sure to get lots of pictures up fast. I am going to put it through it's paces and share as much info with you all as I can. I'm not a professional reviewer like selfbuilt, but I think I can keep you guys up to snuff on this beauty....


----------



## berry580 (Mar 24, 2010)

I just think some people are overreacting, its just a picture of the RRT-3 and the handle, it never stated that's THE standard package nor did it mention any price in the picture, in fact we can't even be sure that's even from Jetbeam themselves, not even their logo is on it. Is it me, is complaining ANYWAY the way to go these days?

$325 is possibly just a jacked up price, go on ebay a few weeks later, its probably going to be $280 shipped or something like that.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 24, 2010)

berry580 said:


> $325 is possibly just a jacked up price, go on ebay a few weeks later, its probably going to be $280 shipped or something like that.



BOG have the retail price listed as $385, their sale price is $325.


----------



## guiri (Mar 24, 2010)

berry580 said:


> Is it me, is complaining ANYWAY the way to go these days?



I think so. You think that's bad, go to DPReview and check their forum out. That is pretty much ALL they do there


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 24, 2010)

Some may call it complaining, but I am simply stating my disappointment at the situation. 

Imaging if Surefire advertised a light with a pocket clip, then shipped them without it, and charged you extra to get one... world war flashlight would begin!


----------



## berry580 (Mar 25, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Some may call it complaining, but I am simply stating my disappointment at the situation.
> 
> Imaging if Surefire advertised a light with a pocket clip, then shipped them without it, and charged you extra to get one... world war flashlight would begin!


In that case you should be disappointed at BOG, not Jetbeam :nana:

and btw, how about keep the discussion on the light itself, and not on the *dealer's* ad?


----------



## guiri (Mar 25, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> ... world war flashlight would begin!



It would be know in history as the "War of the enlightened"


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Mar 25, 2010)

berry580 said:


> In that case you should be disappointed at BOG, not Jetbeam :nana:
> 
> and btw, how about keep the discussion on the light itself, and not on the *dealer's* ad?



This was the only officially released photo of the RRT-3. We posted on both our site and the CPF Marketplace ad that the handle/mount was not included. 

As soon as info on the handle is available we will post it.

Thank you,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
888-221-5498


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you for varifying that the photo in fact wasn't yours, Flavio.

My disappointment still stands with JB, not BOG.

Also berry, myself discussing what I was, is in fact discussing the RRT-3, is it not?


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 25, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Some may call it complaining, but I am simply stating my disappointment at the situation.
> 
> Imaging if Surefire advertised a light with a pocket clip, then shipped them without it, and charged you extra to get one... world war flashlight would begin!






DimeRazorback said:


> Thank you for varifying that the photo in fact wasn't yours, Flavio.
> 
> *My disappointment still stands with JB*, not BOG.




Hey Dime... Where was JETBeam advertising that the RRT-3 comes with the handle shown in the picture? There are also many pictures of the RRT-3 without the handle. Lots of companies take pictures of their products with accessories shown that aren't included with the purchase of the product. I don't see an advertisement or statement from JB saying what, if any accessories are included with the light. Even BOG's page about the RRT-3 over at CPFMP plainly states...

"Available sometime in April. Will be available for pre-order starting Tuesday, March 23rd.

****Handle & Rail Mount Not Included*"

So I fail to see any reason for disappointment with JB...:shrug:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 25, 2010)

I hold my opinion.

If the handle wont be released until june or so, then why would JB send dealers their only official image, with it pre-installed?

They have then left it upto the dealer to explain that the handle is an added cost, and wont even be available for a while after.

Also, I don't even think BOG knew that it wasn't included, as it was a couple of days after the initial announcement that they added the asterisk point.


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 25, 2010)

That's ok Dime. We are all entitled to our opinions. And we all have the right to be upset. Lord knows we all need to find something to be upset about, or disappointed in. This one just doesn't seem like an earth shaker, or a war starter in the grand scheme of things...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 26, 2010)

By all means, and a war is not my intention.

But when people question my opinions, I will always answer 

There are many things in life that are trivial to some, but earth shattering to others.


----------



## guiri (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know Rob, with you now having access to the RRT-3, I think we've all settled on a common "thing" to be upset about.
What do you think guys? :ironic:


----------



## windstrings (Mar 26, 2010)

On any high dollar item, folks will look for a viable reason to not buy it......

Its never wise to give them an easy reason.


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 26, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> There are many things in life that are trivial to some, but earth shattering to others.



That is for certain. This world is made up of several individuals for sure. I even understand how a picture could give someone perceived expectations. Heck, as I said above....I've seen many product photos that have accessories pictured with an item that aren't actually included with the purchase of the item. Does that constitute false advertising? I guess it's all a matter of perception and opinion. I just don't see the picture of the RRT-3 with the handle as a matter to get the knickers all bunched up about. Especially since we have no official statement, specs, or sales info from JB themselves yet. Until we do....all our discussion is nothing but supposition and speculation.

BTW....Did I mention that I would have an RRT-3 in my hands tonight?


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 26, 2010)

guiri said:


> I don't know Rob, with you now having access to the RRT-3, I think we've all settled on a common "thing" to be upset about.
> What do you think guys? :ironic:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 26, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> Especially since we have no official statement, specs, or sales info from JB themselves yet.



Where did BOG receive their information from then?


Also, I am looking forward to hearing how you like it.

Be sure to post pictures


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Mar 26, 2010)

Diamond

Our information is the official release for the RRT-3 posted in the MP.

Bond...

Not sure if the sample you have is the same one we had for SHOT, but if it is just be aware that it is not being driven at 5A like the final production version. I believe it was only driven at 3.5A if I remember correctly. Everything else looks to be the same.

Enjoy the light and looking forward to your pics/thoughts.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone think it also comes with a free M1X?:naughty:


----------



## guiri (Mar 26, 2010)

bondr006 said:


>



That's right, rub it in dammit!


----------



## guiri (Mar 26, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Does anyone think it also comes with a free M1X?:naughty:



:wave: I do, I do...


----------



## turboBB (Mar 26, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> BTW....Did I mention that I would have an RRT-3 in my hands tonight?


----------



## guiri (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, I think I can track Rob (bondr006) down. Who's in for a road trip? :devil:


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sad day for Rob :mecry:. I went to get the light last night with all sorts of excited expectations, and the light JB shipped was defective. Again :mecry:. The beam was severely de-focused, and the output was no where near what was expected. Mind you, my guess is this was a pre-production model, but still...I was so excited. Unfortunately as bad as I wanted to, there was no way I was going to use this unit for testing and review. I was even going to do a product demonstration video, but obviously that won't happen either. I will update you all when I find out when they will send another one. :mecry:

EDIT: One thing I can say is that the RRT-3 is going to be a great addition to the Raptor family. The build quality is normal JB, and the light feels very nice in the hand. I hope they can send another one soon.

EDIT 2: Another thing. I am puzzled, as the light pictured in post #399 and post #454 above shows an OP reflector, and the light I had my hands had a smo reflector. :thinking:


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 27, 2010)

Here´s a nice review of the RRT-3. Though written in german it´s still worth a look for the pictures including beamshots. It is supposed to be a preproduction model with 3.5A while the production version is supposed to have 5A.

Eric


----------



## coolperl (Mar 27, 2010)

Jetbeam released "tatical" edition again  

...And again, Europe is faster than CPF 

:nana:


----------



## guiri (Mar 27, 2010)

First of all, I'm really sorry Rob, I know you looked forward to the light and hell ,we ALL looked forward to a review and some more shots :sigh:

Second, to the dude from Poland. This ain't right bro. I didn't move over to the USA to get news LAST! I came here to get stuff first...I may have to move back. I've seen some of the women in Poland...can I stay at your house?


----------



## Bass (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review link. Looks to me that the M2S throws further than the RRT-3, from the 250m beam shots but the RRT-3 has much wider spill on the corridor shots. Perhaps not surprising but I would have hoped for more throw.


----------



## coolperl (Mar 27, 2010)

Some bells ringing to me, that you have a wife...  I guess, a small remark about polish women would end up like this ...
oo: :huh: :scowl:  :whoopin: 

But sure, you're welcomed :thumbsup:


Oh, by the way, don't judge RRT-3 from the beamshots on this German review. The LED was driven only at 3.5A. And this hidden compartment for the ice (cooling feature), *guiri *mention about, seems to not work properly. The light runs very, very hot. :sweat:


----------



## cchurchi (Mar 28, 2010)

My wife is from Poland and I'll be buying a Raptor-3!


----------



## coolperl (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats cchurchi ! :thumbsup:

At least one of your choices is pretty impressive ...and I'm not talking about flashlight 
Do you have some other photos with flashlight instead of gun ? :naughty:

Pozdrowienia dla pięknej Polki z ojczystego kraju!


----------



## cchurchi (Mar 29, 2010)

Currently, my wife uses a Wolf-Eyes R2 Storm, but I'll post some pix with the Raptor-3 when it arrives. As to your last statement, I'll have to have my wife translate.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Apr 1, 2010)

Bass said:


> Thanks for the review link. Looks to me that the M2S throws further than the RRT-3, from the 250m beam shots but the RRT-3 has much wider spill on the corridor shots. Perhaps not surprising but I would have hoped for more throw.



Just to clarify...

The final version will be driven at 5A and come with either SMO or OP reflectors. The prototypes that all the reviewers had were driven at 3.5A and had OP reflectors.

Hope that clears it up. 

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## Votekinky06 (Apr 1, 2010)

ntalbot said:


> What's Jetbeam's track record on getting a flashlight RIGHT the first time? Or do they allow the early adopters to be beta-testers like Eagletac does? My impression was that they don't make many mistakes, but I just noticed the M1X is up to version 4 already. What gives?



With as much buzz as their new "flagship" light is creating I think they will see the value in taking care of the early adopters if a problem arises. There are alot of people that are going to be waiting to hear feedback on this light before they pull the trigger.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's a link to a video of the RRT-3 I did for the guys over at LightJunction.com.

Going out with them tonight to do a video of some outdoor comparison shots with some high power lights....including the RRT-3, SR-90, and a few others.


----------



## guiri (Apr 15, 2010)

If you go down highway 1 and then turn right on hwy 74 and when you come to marshville, turn right at Wendy's and I live right there...now quit screwing around and get over here!


----------



## umc (Apr 15, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> Here's a link to a video of the RRT-3 I did for the guys over at LightJunction.com.
> 
> Going out with them tonight to do a video of some comparison outdoor shots with some high power lights....including the RRT-3, SR-90, and a few others.



When do you think you'll have the new vid up?


----------



## lonelyboy (Apr 15, 2010)

I bought my RRT 3 yesterday in Hong Kong. Mine comes with a SMO reflector. I may go out to play with it this weekend.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 15, 2010)

umc said:


> When do you think you'll have the new vid up?



I'll post a link to it as soon as it's available. We used a JETBeam RRT-3, Fenix TK40, JETBeam M1X, and the Olight SR90. Can't wait to see the video myself. It sure was fun playing with all those lights on a big, dark, empty soccer field. I want an RRT-3 and a SR90 real, real bad.


----------



## LowFlux (Apr 15, 2010)

In the Lightjunction video the hot spot has a large unlit area. Is that dark area observable down range like the M1X? How about flat-top 18650 support?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 15, 2010)

LowFlux said:


> In the Lightjunction video the hot spot has a large unlit area. Is that dark area observable down range like the M1X? How about flat-top 18650 support?



The dark spot is visible only close up. I had it outdoors tonight and the beam is just beautiful at distances. Most led's have a dark spot close up....including, but not limited to Q5's, R2's, and R5's. I don't know what causes this in single die lights, but it's there. None of these show this at distances.

As for the flat top support, I will see if I can find out that information. 

I do not at this point work for nor am I officially associated with LightJunction.com. I am good friends with them, and enjoy making the videos for them. My relationship with them may change to a business relationship in the future. If that happens I will make an announcement at that time.


----------



## LowFlux (Apr 16, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> The dark spot is visible only close up. I had it outdoors tonight and the beam is just beautiful at distances. Most led's have a dark spot close up....including, but not limited to Q5's, R2's, and R5's. I don't know what causes this in single die lights, but it's there. None of these show this at distances.
> 
> As for the flat top support, I will see if I can find out that information.
> 
> I do not at this point work for nor am I officially associated with LightJunction.com. I am good friends with them, and enjoy making the videos for them. My relationship with them may change to a business relationship in the future. If that happens I will make an announcement at that time.


Thanks bondr006! I've been eagerly awaiting the RRT-3 since it was announced last year. However, the issues with the RRT-0 after it's initial release and the UI of the M2S have given me a wait-and-see attitude on this release. That being said...resistance is wearing away... lovecpf


----------



## Votekinky06 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am ridiculously excited about this light, but i think i might cry if it gets here before my AW 18650's...a month of waiting and the not being able to turn it on


----------



## BeeMan458 (Apr 16, 2010)

_...a month of waiting and the not being able to turn it on _

Life's cruel ironies.



I should be getting mine either today or tomorrow.

(I hope, I hope, I hope)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lonelyboy (Apr 16, 2010)

Some more photos:


----------



## lonelyboy (Apr 16, 2010)

By the way, anyone got the instruction manual of this light? I cannot find it in the box! I only have the spare o rings and warranty card in the box.

Thanks.


----------



## black kamagong (Apr 16, 2010)

does bugoutgearusa's discount coupon apply to the the RRT-3 ?


----------



## chef4850 (Apr 16, 2010)

BOG said that no one would get the manual that they would ship it when it was ready and offered a link to down load if you could not wait.

Yes the coupon code does work I used it and after coupon the cost was in the mid 200's big price reductiona dn made this setllar light even better!

Chef


----------



## Votekinky06 (Apr 16, 2010)

Where is this link you speak of?


----------



## umc (Apr 16, 2010)

The coupon code for bugoutgear is cpfjet. 

The cpf specials thread lists bugoug gear at giving a 20% discount using that code but when you go to their site via that link it states it's a 10% discount. 

Did something change?

If it's only 10% then I would think goinggear.com would be the better place to order from since they have the 10% as well but are also throwing in some 18650's as well as a charger...


----------



## 276 (Apr 16, 2010)

umc said:


> The coupon code for bugoutgear is cpfjet.
> 
> The cpf specials thread lists bugoug gear at giving a 20% discount using that code but when you go to their site via that link it states it's a 10% discount.
> 
> ...



The cpfjet will come up as 20% i ordered from him 2 days ago and i got 20% off.


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Apr 26, 2010)

Question for Mr. Bond... you said that the sample you received was badly defocused. What did that look like?

I ask because I just received my rrt3, and when shone on the wall the beam appears to what I can only describe as "petals" around the hotspot. I've had lights with SMO reflectors before and have seen ringy artifacts, but never anything like this.

Can you describe what your beam looked like?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 26, 2010)

The same as yours, and unfortunately I don't have an answer why. I do know the RRT-3's with OP reflectors do not have this oddity. Also, I do not see this affecting outdoor real world use, as I could not see this outdoors. I'll see if my friends at LightJunction.com can find out some info from JETBeam on this.



vaughnsphotoart said:


> Question for Mr. Bond... you said that the sample you received was badly defocused. What did that look like?
> 
> I ask because I just received my rrt3, and when shone on the wall the beam appears to what I can only describe as "petals" around the hotspot. I've had lights with SMO reflectors before and have seen ringy artifacts, but never anything like this.
> 
> Can you describe what your beam looked like?


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd appreciate any info you can find out. I'm debating whether to send it back. Its the most I've ever spent on a flashlight and I feel the quality should reflect that.


----------



## windstrings (Apr 26, 2010)

I"m not an expert but I can guess.

I think its the "points" of the square die.

Keep in mind the reflector is round, but the source is square.

Any light mean't for extreme distance will have some artifact up close but that quickly is gone with a little distance.

I suppose if they could make a SST90 die thats round, this would indeed be perfect up close too.

But mine has the same artifact your talking about when shining it 20 feet across my living room.

I can't speak for the RRT, but I do have the same effect in my Olight SR90..."2200 lumens!" :naughty: but with this purchase, your not gonna feel burn't by a fancy nice picture that looks solid and strong just to find out when you get it you received a cheap piece of crap from China.

This light is worth the money...... whatever reputation I have on this forum... I stake my opinion on it. 

This light is nothing but awesome.

It will take several years before the RRT-3 or the Olight SR90 is outdated.


----------



## 276 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the same thing in my RRT-3 and in my Catapult.


----------



## windstrings (Apr 26, 2010)

It looks a bit like a flower.. but only the spill is affected.. the beam is still a solid shaft of light regardless of the distance.


----------



## shahzh (Apr 26, 2010)

windstrings said:


> I"m not an expert but I can guess.
> 
> I think its the "points" of the square die.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed...recieved it yesterday with the carry handle. Solid & well built. The only complaint is that Jetbeam should have the indicator on the selector ring just like RRT1 & RRT2. Manage to find the hidden function too....


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you windstrings. That sounds like the answer vaughnsphotoart and probably some others(including myself) was looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Apr 27, 2010)

Ah, I bet you're right. That makes sense, especially with the larger die. 

I was testing mine in a large parking lot last night... this thing outshines the highbeams on my car. That impressed me. It also blots out the hotspot of my jet iii pro ultra.

The very low low is perfect to me. great for moving about in the dark without attracting attention, or for getting up in the morning without waking the wife. 

If anyone comes up with a way to lock out the strobe, let me know. I always hit it when I mean to select high and its an annoyance.

After the outdoors testing I had decided to keep it, petals or no. As much as I like the m1x, th rrt3 is more versatile.


----------



## Votekinky06 (Apr 27, 2010)

I love mine as well, it's just a beast, plain and simple. Unfortunately, it's a beast that stands out on the bank statement that the fiancé got ahold of...which is why I have to sell it now :candle:


----------



## windstrings (Apr 27, 2010)

Votekinky06 said:


> I love mine as well, it's just a beast, plain and simple. Unfortunately, it's a beast that stands out on the bank statement that the fiancé got ahold of...which is why I have to sell it now :candle:


Paypal is nice!...... you can add a little here... a little there, until it builds to what you need.

Once the purchase is made with paypal, nothing shows up anywhere in on any bank statements because I came from that account.

You will however need to use either a bank account or a credit card as a backup source should you order something that cost more than the money you have in the paypal account.


----------



## chef4850 (Apr 27, 2010)

This is an AMAZING LIGHT!:twothumbs

Although this is my opinion and my opinion only! Here is my opinion for what it is worth.:shrug:

1). *Build quality and finishing* - Outstanding! 
Although the ano is typical JB with the _"spider web"_ that is only visible from an angle with another light source. No biggie! 
The ano has the _"rich feel of Teflon"_ if that is a fair comparison.:thumbsup:

2). *Beam profile* - it is a thrower! 
Not a close range light! 
The artifacts _"pedals around the hot spot"_ are NOT visible outside at the range that the light was designed to operate at! 
_Although I am still contemplating purchasing the SR90 to use for looking for a coat in my closet __(*just kidding*)._

3). *Selector ring markings* - Well I will bite on that one. I feel it should have been marked. But hell I can count and after using it a couple times I know where I am at. Not that hard.:thinking:

4). *Battery Carrier* - I have not heard any comments on that but I am VERY! impressed with the quality. Looks very well machined as do the rest of the internals. Quality look and quality feel IMHO!:thumbsup:

So these are my opinions and my opinions only. 
But hey maybe I am not as _"educated"_ on lights as most of you are. :shrug:
*That is not meant to be a criticism to anyone.* 
Maybe I am just not as critical and more accepting.

Great job JetBeam! The end result was really worth the wait! 
TWO BIG :twothumbs

*SHAHZH -* just a question. How did you recieve the handle for the RRT-3 I thought it was not released yet?

Chef


----------



## LowFlux (Apr 27, 2010)

How does anyone see what mode the Ring Selector is in, in the dark?  

Anyone know yet about flat-topped 18650s? I'm mostly curious as if I do take the plunge I need to order more spares and it'd be nice to get the extra 300 Mah for that extra output...


----------



## chef4850 (Apr 27, 2010)

When I am using the light I always turn the selector ring back down to the first setting (not the "stand by setting"). Then I know when I am turning on the light it is on low.

Chef


----------



## nodoubt (Apr 27, 2010)

what emitter did they end up with??


----------



## PayBack (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking at the beamshots on the german site, the Raptor-3 doesn't seem to have more throw than the other two smaller cheaper lights? In fact even at medium range the other two lights seem to do better.

Is this true? and if so why would you pay so much more for a bigger light?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 27, 2010)

nodoubt said:


> what emitter did they end up with??



LightJunction RRT-3 page

BOG RRT-3 page

Post 34 of this thread

Post 88 of this thread

Post 89 of this thread

Post 90 of this thread

Post 91 of this thread

Post 164 of this thread

Post 177 of this thread

And I'm getting tired of looking post by post, but I have been following this thread and it is mentioned dozens of times, if not more, what emitter is used in the RRT-3. Not to mention that it is now for sale and the specs are all over the place.


----------



## shahzh (Apr 28, 2010)

chef4850 said:


> *SHAHZH -* just a question. How did you recieve the handle for the RRT-3 I thought it was not released yet?
> Chef


 
The unit I received is from our JetBeam local dealer and I request from him to get the carry handle since we'll be going to loan the RRT3 to our LE Agency for them to test it out. In fact a team from our local special task force police is using Jet III M and their happy with it:twothumbs. We're going to mount it on a shotgun and see if it withstand the recoil.

But I managed to test side by side with the M2S for a short while before I pass the RRT 3 to the LE guy and it seems the M2S is brighter then the RRT3 (distance about 15 meters). Can someone with a proper equipment ie. light meter confirm this. Or probably JetBeam accidently gave us the protoype unit which runs on lower amp compare to the production unit.:thinking:


----------



## KTW39 (May 2, 2010)

This seems like the main RRT-3 thread....I have ordered 1 but have not yet received. I already have 6 3v c123s. I want to know what configuration I should use. The 6 x 3v c123s,,3 x 7.4v 18650s,,or chance using cr123s? I know I will never use it on full power for more than 1-2 mins at a time. I am not that flashlight savvy so I am not sure if the added or subtracted voltage really makes a difference etc...Thanks.


----------



## jiuong (May 6, 2010)

SHAHZH- I don't think you got the pre-production unit. Others have found the RRT-1 out throwing the RRT-3. 
IMHO, with the size of the SST 50 the reflector have to be really deep to throw very far.


----------



## larryk (May 7, 2010)

I received my RRT-3 yesterday and agree that it is well built and the functions are nicely laid out. I question the claimed output and 5 amp current on high.
I have a modified light using the sst-50 running at 3.5 amps and it is about 5 percent brighter on my lux reading using a ceiling bounce test. I wonder if these are not running at 3 amps rather than the claimed 5 amps.
LowFlux, yes you can use the flat top 18650 cells, but the extra 300 Mah will not give you anymore output, it will give you a slightly longer runtime.


----------



## calebra (May 7, 2010)

the one thing i have found with this light as a multi cell setup is that one cell depletes twice as much as the other two cells, and this is a concern. anyone else notice this happening with theirs?


----------



## larryk (May 8, 2010)

My batteries have discharged equally.


----------



## Patriot (May 8, 2010)

larryk said:


> I received my RRT-3 yesterday and agree that it is well built and the functions are nicely laid out. I question the claimed output and 5 amp current on high.
> I have a modified light using the sst-50 running at 3.5 amps and it is about 5 percent brighter on my lux reading using a ceiling bounce test. I wonder if these are not running at 3 amps rather than the claimed 5 amps.






:huh::huh:

Many people are have questioned this light's performance and several have stated that the output doesn't appear to be any greater than the M2S. Now Larry is comparing it with a 3.5A verified SST-50 and the Raptor III isn't as bright. Sorry, but that's a big problem whether it's universal or this is just a result of poor QC/QA and sample variation.

Is there anyone who can measure and verify the current used by the RRT-III?


----------



## 4Pigs (May 8, 2010)

Patriot said:


> :huh::huh:
> 
> Many people are have questioned this light's performance and several have stated that the output doesn't appear to be any greater than the M2S. Now Larry is comparing it with a 3.5A verified SST-50 and the Raptor III isn't as bright. Sorry, but that's a big problem whether it's universal or this is just a result of poor QC/QA and sample variation.
> 
> Is there anyone who can measure and verify the current used by the RRT-III?



Mine is brighter than solarforce L900 (P7) @50 meter, and ceiling bounce is around 20~30% brighter than Olight M30 .


----------



## RickM39 (May 9, 2010)

Mine pulls 1.7 amps at tailcap, which puts the current at the emitter at 5 amps. The 3 cells are in series.

Compared to the M1X the throw is similar but the spill is wider, and the hot spot is more uniform.

The light has quite a bit of mass, and after 30 minutes on high the body is warm enough to be uncomfortable to hold at 125 F or so. The lower settings do not heat up the unit nearly as much. The M1X gets warm if run on high continuously, but not quite as much as the RRT-3.

Overall it's a very nice light, very well constructed and has a wide range of brightness settings.


----------



## larryk (May 9, 2010)

Last night I took my RRT-3 to member and friend TranquillityBase's home. He was finishing up a build for a customer using the SST-50 driven at 2.8 amps on high. My lux reading on high was 90, and his lux reading on high was 80. According to these numbers It seems like mine is running at 3 amps.


----------



## Patriot (May 9, 2010)

4Pigs, Rick, thank you for the feedback! :twothumbs


Larry, it seems that your light is indeed behind the curve. I'm sure BOG or whichever dealer you got it from will replace it for you. Please keep us informed on this one as I'll remain curious how a new one measures for you.


----------



## HKJ (May 9, 2010)

Doing my usual ceiling bounce I get the follow relative outputs:


----------



## TranquillityBase (May 9, 2010)

larryk said:


> Last night I took my RRT-3 to member and friend TranquillityBase's home. He was finishing up a build for a customer using the SST-50 driven at 2.8 amps on high. My lux reading on high was 90, and his lux reading on high was 80. According to these numbers It seems like mine is running at 3 amps.



Larry, the driver used in the SST-50 light you mentioned, is boosted to *2.5* amps, so your RRT-3 is most certainly not up to snuff.

BTW, you forgot your light meter.


----------



## RickM39 (May 9, 2010)

Mine pulls 1.7 amps at level 7 and 1.02 amps at level 6.

Level 6 would put 3 amps at the emitter. There is not a large change in light output between levels 6 and 7, at least not as much as you would expect for the increase in wattage. There is, however, a big change in heat build up.

Much of the 70% increase in power going from level 6 to 7 seems to be wasted as heat. Perhaps that's the nature of LED technology at this time.

I would still buy the light, it is very nice.


----------



## 4Pigs (May 9, 2010)

Just a little more information from ceiling bounce

Surefire E2DL : 25.4 Lux
JB RRT-3 : 85.3 Lux

E2DL feeds with fresh SF batteries and RRT-3 with fully charged 18650 X 3 @ 4.25v


----------



## calebra (May 9, 2010)

my RRT 3 is definitely not running at 5 amps on high, i have a pill by nailbender running at 2.8 amps that is brighter than the RRT 3. I think Flavio owes an explanation here.:thumbsdow


----------



## RickM39 (May 9, 2010)

How many amps are you pulling at the tailcap?

Mine is pulling 20 watts from the pack, pretty much the limit of the emitter.


----------



## Patriot (May 9, 2010)

HKJ said:


> Doing my usual ceiling bounce I get the follow relative outputs:





Besides Larry, we've not got several others claiming low output as well. HJK's graph does it for me. I'll not touch the RRT-3 unless it can be verified at 5A.


4Pigs,
According to your light meter tests your RRT-3 is doing about 600-650L OTF. How could this possibly be running at 5A? My Mac's SST-50 is running at 2.8A and is about 550L.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (May 10, 2010)

calebra said:


> my RRT 3 is definitely not running at 5 amps on high, i have a pill by nailbender running at 2.8 amps that is brighter than the RRT 3. I think Flavio owes an explanation here.:thumbsdow



We have not been contacted by any of the people making the claims that their RRT-3 is not pulling 5A. The final production RRT-3 is running at 5A so if you are having a problem and purchased through us then please contact us so we can figure out what is going on with your flashlight. There isn't any conspiracy going on here so most likely it is an isolated issue. Contact me directly and it will be taken care of.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## calebra (May 10, 2010)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> We have not been contacted by any of the people making the claims that their RRT-3 is not pulling 5A. The final production RRT-3 is running at 5A so if you are having a problem and purchased through us then please contact us so we can figure out what is going on with your flashlight. There isn't any conspiracy going on here so most likely it is an isolated issue. Contact me directly and it will be taken care of.
> 
> Regards,
> Flavio
> ...


i would like to take this opportunity to apologize to Flavio as I jumped the gun a bit here, as i have been having issues with AW's cells discharging at wildly different rates, and whilst using Pila battery's i am now getting 1.7 at the tail and that does seem to have fixed the issue.


----------



## jiuong (May 13, 2010)

Got my RRT-3 yesterday, nice light. However, I can't understand why the user manual is not included.:thinking:
When the light started dimming and turning off, I thought there was something wrong with it, which I later found out that I had activated the standby mode.


----------



## Votekinky06 (May 14, 2010)

Has anyone had any issues with the rapid response ring not working properly?:thinking:


----------



## chef4850 (May 14, 2010)

I have not have any problems with the selector ring and have not heard of any either.

Chef


----------



## jiuong (May 14, 2010)

I have no problems with mine, what problems do you know of?


----------



## nvrdark (May 26, 2010)

chef4850 said:


> I have not have any problems with the selector ring and have not heard of any either.
> 
> Chef


+1
My ring is not quit as tight as the one on my RRT-0 but no problems.


----------



## Bronze (May 26, 2010)

How much run time would the raptor 3 get with the SST-90 and that battery configuration this concept would be awsome a light that size but with the punch of an SST-90 I hope that the vision of this can be put into play and that's the reason that I decided to hold off on getting the Raptor 3 when it was first being released. Technology is an awsome thing. GO FLYERS


----------



## ichoderso (May 26, 2010)

Bronze said:


> How much run time would the raptor 3 get with the SST-90 and that battery configuration this concept would be awsome a light that size but with the punch of an SST-90 I hope that the vision of this can be put into play and that's the reason that I decided to hold off on getting the Raptor 3 when it was first being released. Technology is an awsome thing.  GO FLYERS



+1 for SST90 Raptor (Raptor-4 ??)

High mode with 800-1000 lumens
time or temperature limited "Turbo mode" with 2000+ lumens

Jens


----------

